# Diagramas, diagramas y mas diagramas..



## drekc

Con el simple hecho de aprender y aprender, me pongo a disposición de ustedes con la finalidad de compartir algún diagrama que necesiten solo respondan con marca y modelo del equipo, si lo tengo con mucho gusto se los hago llegar.

saludos


----------



## Eduardo de Carvalho

Estimado: estoy buscando algun circuito para una maquina de electroeroción Ona (el modelo brilla por su aucencia). Esta maquina tiene un sistema viejo por descarga capacitiva y la verdad es que no trabaja bien por lo que sería interesante poder sustituirlo por algún circuito mas moderno que controle el dispara atravez de mosfet.

Muchas gracias desde ya

Eduardo
Montevideo - Uruguay


----------



## elosciloscopio

Puedes conseguirme el service manual del osciloscopio philips PM3208??

gracias


----------



## hatlehius

por favor si puede ayudarme con el diagrama del pioneer sx 828 le agradeceria infinitamente


----------



## Barry Lyndon

drekc dijo:


> Hola! con el simple hecho de aprender y aprender, me pongo a dispocision de ustedes con la finalidad de compartir algun diagrama que necesiten solo respondan con marca y modelo del equipo, si lo tengo con mucho gusto se los hago llegar.
> saludoss


 Dreck,por tu gentileza y altruismo,Muchas Gracias.-


----------



## richard alonso

Que problema tiene tu pioneer??


----------



## drekc

Hola buen dia!! 
Pra la persona que necesita el diagrama del osciloscopio solo cuento con el modelo PM3335-PM3337, checa si cambian en algo y si no de todas formas te las hago llegar, por que me imagino que el principio es el mismo.. espero respuesta 

Y para la persona del PIONNER solo cuanto con el SX9000, SXP520, SX 1080 Y VARIOS MAS  pero no tu modelo, ademas por que ya es un poko viejito tu Receiver Pioneer Sx 828, checa estos modelos que te marco y si te sirven te los envioo!

Nota: soy nueva en este foro, asi que pido ayuda para poder subir archivos o una idea seria que dejaran sus correos con gusto hacerselos llegar. saludoss


----------



## richard alonso

hola drekc,para poder subir archivos tienes que ir a avanzado que esta al lado de donde pones para enviar respuesta,despues te aparesen los formatos en que puedes mandar un archivo,si es muy grande lo que pesa simplemente no aparesera cuendo envies la respuesta,tendras que achicarlo con el pain o alguno similar,para adjuntar un archivo fijate que aparese una espesie de ganchito,igual a cuando resives a tu msn un correo con algun adjunto,saludos y que pases bien,espero aber aclarado tus dudas


----------



## yanina

hola estoy buscando el circuito prara un intercomunicador inalambrico 
me lo puedes pasar porfavor es para un proyecto 
si no tienes el inalambrico el que tengas gracias


----------



## drekc

Hola buen dia!!
Solo cuento con estos dos, espero te sirvan... saludos


----------



## yanina

mil gracias 

yanina 
Honduras


----------



## lencho1910

Hola de casualidad tendras el diagrama del amplificador kenwood modelo KM-209


----------



## Helminto G.

diran que que pedinche, pero de verdad que se agradece la buena voluntad de compartir la información, cosa que pasa poco en estos dias, yo ando buscando el diagrama de un ampli gradiente cuyo modelo no aparece por ningun sitio del aparato solo lleva la leyenda winner  pero usa los transistores de potencia B686 y D716, la placa esta rotulada con TXX-170 pero aun si no lotienes mil gracias


----------



## CRONOS1970

Caramba!
Pos ya que esta de moda el pedír, ahí va mi petición...

He tratado de conseguir un diagrama de televisor, Goldstar CMR4220/NF-OPX.
La cuestión es que tengo años buscandolo en mi ciudad y no lo encuentrooo..!
Si alguien lo tiene, de antemano muchas gracias!!

Abrazos y saludos a todos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Barry Lyndon dijo:


> Dreck, por tu gentileza y altruismo, Muchas Gracias.-



+1 
Personas como Dreck quedan pocas.

Saludos!!!


----------



## drekc

Hola buen dia!!
Para lencho: necesito que me des por lo menos 5 modelos mas que se fabricaron en ese año, por que no lo encuentro con el modelo que me diste. saludos

Para elminto: si tengo varios diagramas de la marca GRADIENTE pero si necesito saber el modelo por que hay un buen... saludoss

Para cronos: seguro que ese es modelo?? por que no lo tengo en mi base de datos ni en internet, checalo y seguimos en contac.... saludoss 

COMPAÑEROS TODO SEA POR LA EDUCACION! SALUDOS Y GRACIAS  ​


yanina dijo:


> mil gracias
> 
> yanina
> Honduras


Hola!! que tipo de proyectos te interesan?? por que hay un buen, bueno aqui te dejo unos links donde puedes encontrar varios proyectos ay tu deceides cual, todos estan muy bien y buenos para presentar en clase... saludoss

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/


----------



## Helminto G.

caramba, pues le he buscado por todos lados y nomas no, pero mañana le tomare fotografias aver si alguien reconose el modelo, de todos modos gracias y permiteme reconocer que es una excelente labor la que haces por esta comunidad


----------



## hatlehius

hola  pues  el  amplificador fue intervenido por algien que no sabia mucho del tema y lo unico que hizo fue desconectarle cables a diestra y ciniestra .antes de adquirir mi pioneer yo sabia que tenia este problema ppense que podia conseguir el diagrama facilmente pero no lo he logrado aun por este motivo es tan necesario el diagrama o por lo menos imagenes del interior de este


----------



## CRONOS1970

Gracias.
Ya verifiqué y la etiqueta que tiene pegada dice- Modelo: CMR 4220 Chasis:NF-OPX
y en el PCB dice: GSEP-2112

"Televisor con monitor a color" Porcierto!

Una vez más, de antemano gracias... k:

Click..


----------



## Tacatomon

Buscando el "service manual" de un minicomponente sony dí con esta pagina

https://www.eserviceinfo.com/

Espero te sirva Cronos1970.

Saludos!!!


----------



## CRONOS1970

Muy agradecido... muy agradecido... muy agradecido..!

Estoy buscando en la pagina que posteaste. En breve te comento si lo encuentro. Una vez que lo haga, lo pondré a disposición del foro en este tema.

Click.. saludos!


----------



## josebueno

hola a todos alguien podria pasrme un diagrama del amplificador okinawa de 100w el mismo tiene faltantes y 4 el 34 y 3 12 ax7-
por demas seria de ayuda divina........
saludos a toda la comunidad.


----------



## josco

hatlehius dijo:


> por favor si puede ayudarme con el diagrama del pioneer sx 828 le agradeceria infinitamente


 

hola dreck!gracias por compartir y no ser egoista te felicito! tengo yo el diagrama pioneer sx838 servira al compañero que solicita el sx828?


----------



## CRONOS1970

josco dijo:


> hola dreck!gracias por compartir y no ser egoista te felicito! tengo yo el diagrama pioneer sx838 servira al compañero que solicita el sx828?


 
Y a todos!!!, súbelo porfavor josco.

Por otro lado, nada que encuentro el diagrama de ese televisor... se los debo.

Click..


----------



## JJB

Que tal compañeros, si alguien puede ayudarme con el diagrama de una TV RCA modelo F2724GY.

Saludos.


----------



## gadea

porcierto disculpen ya que estamos bueno ya que drekc se mando jijiji o el que me pueda ayudar ando consiguiendo un diagrama de una tv sony trinitron modelo:KV-24FS300 ya de antemano muchas grasias 



saludos a todos los foristas


----------



## drekc

Hola Hola!!! 
saludosss a todos!!!

CRONOS, cual es el diagrama del televisor que buscas???  mandame marca y modelo y con gusto lo busco y si lo encuentro te lo paso...

y para la persona que busca el manual service de un minicomponente sony, igual mandame modelo y lo subo si lo tengo....

GADEA, el modelo KV-24FS300 de sony tal cual no lo tengo, cuento con otro pero necesito tu correo x k es demasiado pesado son 4.8mb 
saludos a todos  n_n


----------



## CRONOS1970

Gracias dreck, te remito al post donde esta la marca, modelo y chasis, pues es todo lo que tengo para rastrear el diagrama.

Busco este!

Una vez más, agradezco de antemano tus atenciones. Us abrazo!

Click..


----------



## marcord

hola colegas amigos les comento que tengo un problemas con un tv serie dorada modelo sd2040 el tv no arranca le cambiamos los integaros de la fuente y tampoco tiene los cinco volt de stand by y el led prende pero al presionar las teclas no arranca alguien me puede ayudarr


----------



## drekc

marcord dijo:


> hola colegas amigos les comento que tengo un problemas con un tv serie dorada modelo sd2040 el tv no arranca le cambiamos los integaros de la fuente y tampoco tiene los cinco volt de stand by y el led prende pero al presionar las teclas no arranca alguien me puede ayudarr




Ola marcord!!! 
Mira para empezar y sin ofensas no es el tema de este foro, pero no te fijess  ...
Para empezar debes de saber que una tv consta de 3 fuentes: 1.- principal , 2.- stand by, 3.- alto voltaje.
Por la tanto si no tienes voltaje de stand by, tienes que checar la fuente principal que es de donde proviene la fuente de stand by, deberas checar el str por que del STR sale el voltaje de stand by y de ahi para atras checar componente por componente con ayuda de un diagrama, si lo tienes claro! de lo contrario te lo adjunto el archivo del diagrama por que si lo tengo... suerte y sigue comentando de comote fue. SALUDOS


----------



## electro-nico

drekc dijo:


> Hola! con el simple hecho de aprender y aprender, me pongo a dispocision de ustedes con la finalidad de compartir algun diagrama que necesiten solo respondan con marca y modelo del equipo, si lo tengo con mucho gusto se los hago llegar.
> saludoss


 
hola no me conseguirias el circuito i demas del ampli ZKX mt500 , gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buenas!
Pregunto: Alguien muy amable y de corazón noble tendrá el manual de usuario (y si es el de servicio, mejor aún) del sintonizador *SANSUI T-5* que pueda compartir?
Resulta que tengo uno que compré hace un tiempo, pero necesito saber que tipo de antena recomiendan para FM.
Además, el sinto tiene un poco desbalanceados los dos canales (el izquierdo tiene un poco mas de nivel que el derecho) y antes de meterle mano, quisiera ver el manual para localizar las distintas etapas.

Saludos y gracias...


----------



## mnicolau

Hola ezavalla, revisaste por acá?

http://www.hifiengine.com/manuals/sansui.shtml

No está específicamente ese modelo, pero hay muchos y tal vez alguno similar encuentres que te sirva. En varios modelos tenés el manual de servicio.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que buen sitio, Mariano!
Llevo meses buscando el manual de este bicho y he cruzado una parva de sitios donde me vendían el manual, pero mas caro que el propio sinto...pero a este lugar no llegué nunca!!!!
Voy a bajar el T-60 que es medio parecido a ver que onda...

Muchas gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Un gusto retribuir... espero te sea útil alguno.

Saludos!


----------



## drekc

uuujule! no lo tengo... suerte y saludoss!!!



electro-nico dijo:


> hola no me conseguirias el circuito i demas del ampli ZKX mt500 , gracias


uuujule! no lo tengo... suerte y saludoss!!!


----------



## eLBARDOS

Que tal colegas!
 pregunto ¿alguien sabe como subir mas de bytes de lo permitido?, resulta que tengo diagramas de Tv y de equipos de audio pero son muy pesado si alguien sabe para compartir en el foro


----------



## CRONOS1970

eLBARDOS dijo:


> Que tal colegas!
> pregunto ¿alguien sabe como subir mas de bytes de lo permitido?, resulta que tengo diagramas de Tv y de equipos de audio pero son muy pesado si alguien sabe para compartir en el foro


 
Saludos eLBARDOS! puedes usar un compresor de archivos, de preferencia en zip.

Y claro que nos gustaría que los compartieras. De antemano gracias!

Click..


----------



## Cacho

ezavalla dijo:


> Alguien...tendrá el manual de usuario (y si es el de servicio, mejor aún) del sintonizador *SANSUI T-5*...?


Tarde he leído esto y tampoco tengo el manual, pero te paso oootra dirección: http://www.eserviceinfo.com/equipment_mfg/Sansui_5.html

Quizá te sirva.
Saludos


----------



## mcrven

Tacatomon dijo:


> Buscando el "service manual" de un minicomponente sony dí con esta pagina
> 
> http://www.eserviceinformación.com/
> 
> Espero te sirva Cronos1970.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Amigos todos, en este post, el amigo tacatomon les indicó un link equivocado,

lo correcto es http://www.eserviceinfo.com en esa página hay montones de manuales de serviciio, diagramas y manuales de usuario pero, no todos los diagramas están. Solo son los que ellos tienen y son de download gratuito. No así los de http://www.clubdediagramas.com/ que es un servicio pago en el cual, de vez en cuando, publican manuales gratuitos.

Saludos:


----------



## CRONOS1970

Si. Ya he buscado en ese lugar y me he vuelto loco y no encuentro lo que busco.

Talvez es un televisor pirata!!

Jejeje.

Gracias mcrven y Tacatomon!

Click..


----------



## Tacatomon

Gracias por la correción mcrven. Era un Copy-Paste, pero eso pasa cuando uno quiere hacerlo a mano.

Saludos!!!


----------



## CRONOS1970

Si a alguien le interesa, aquí esta un diagrama completo de un autoestereo Kenwood.

Click..


----------



## dtore

Hola amigo acabo de iniciar la sección y no quiero perder la oportunidad que me ofreces. Yo necesito el esquema eléctrico de un tv atec- pamda, me lo podrías facilitar. Gracias


----------



## vicmen

Hola salu2 dreck primeramente muchas gracias por la disposicion de compartir tu material...

veras ando buscando un diagrama en especifico* PIONNER STEREO RECEIVER MODELO SX-253R*, si de casualidad lo tiens te agradeceria demasiado... de antemano muchas gracias por tu atencion brother...

salu2

bye


----------



## mariano22

hola amigo! tienes el diagrama del lector de targetas magneticas OMRON 3S4YR - HBR4 - S ??? si puedes pasalo!

gracias!


----------



## Helminto G.

mariano, no sera para clonar tarjetas bancarias?? je je


----------



## ivandario

hola a todos, quisiera saber quien me puede ayudar a encontrar el plano eléctrico de un elevador personal marca genie AWP™-20S


----------



## drekc

dtore dijo:


> Hola amigo acabo de iniciar la sección y no quiero perder la oportunidad que me ofreces. Yo necesito el esquema eléctrico de un tv atec- pamda, me lo podrías facilitar. Gracias



Hola te adjunto el diagrama que encontre, espero sea el que necesitas. saludosss



vicmen dijo:


> Hola salu2 dreck primeramente muchas gracias por la disposicion de compartir tu material...
> 
> veras ando buscando un diagrama en especifico* PIONNER STEREO RECEIVER MODELO SX-253R*, si de casualidad lo tiens te agradeceria demasiado... de antemano muchas gracias por tu atencion brother...
> 
> salu2
> 
> bye



Ola chiko!! Mira no cuento con ese diagrama, tengo el sx-p520 y no se cuanto cambie el diagrama, pero encontre esta pagina espero encuentres lo que necesitas... saludos
www.stereomanuals.com/man/.../pioneer/pioneer2-sm-sz.htm



mariano22 dijo:


> hola amigo! tienes el diagrama del lector de targetas magneticas OMRON 3S4YR - HBR4 - S ??? si puedes pasalo!
> 
> gracias!



nop ese tipo de diagramas no manejooo, lo siento mucho...saludos y suerte!!!


----------



## mariano22

ahh ok gracias igual!

Helminto G.: era para poder usarlo  y hacerme una tipo puerta con targeta...


----------



## Helminto G.

hera broma mariano, tambien es un buen uso


----------



## eddy70

hola a todos los esta comunidad mi comentario es nada mas para felicitar a dreck por brindar algo de su tiempo en ayudar a los compañeros que necesitan ayuda personas que desean ayudar a los demas son pocas mi gran respeto y admiracion saludos desde monterrey,n.l. mexico.


----------



## d4rkzone

Hola,

Alguno de ustedes tiene el amplificador Nitro BMW-486?

Es que necesito el esquemático del circuito ya que la compañia no me quiso ayudar con los resistores que lleva ya que se me han quemado varios resistores y por lo tanto no puedo ver ningun color y saber que resistencia tienen.

Algun consejo?


----------



## mfeliu07

Por favor si alguien pudiera ayudarme con este diagrama, lo he buscado y solo en sitios pagos lo encontré y el tema es que vivo en Cuba y no tengo posibilidad de pagarlo, este es un equipo que lo he tenido por años y quiero. repararlo, gracias


----------



## walt77

hola checa necesito algunos planos para hacer un localizador/transmisor para hacer un carrito con el, es para reemplazar el control remoto, si me puedes colaborar gracias


----------



## Adán González

drekc dijo:


> Hola! con el simple hecho de aprender y aprender, me pongo a dispocision de ustedes con la finalidad de compartir algun diagrama que necesiten solo respondan con marca y modelo del equipo, si lo tengo con mucho gusto se los hago llegar.
> saludoss


Necesito diagrama esquemàtico de la sección de la fuente de voltaje de un televisor lcd marca Westinghouse, modelo: LTV-32W1, si lo tuvieses te agradecería que me lo refirieras, poseo otros que podrían servirles, saludos.


----------



## richard alonso

no .solo tengo eeprom.tengo algunos manuales pero no de ese modelo y marca,,saludos


----------



## rogerto2

saludos !!! viendo esta oportunidad vamos a aprovecharlas necesito que me busques el diagrama de un radio panasonic modelo rc-cd500 

gracias de antemano


----------



## betodj

Saludos a toda la comunidad de electromaniaticos, soy nuevo en el foro. Estudio ingenieria en electronica en la <UACM de México> soy dj y eventualmente hago reparaciones de aparatos. Y es precisamente aprovechando este espacio para pedir si alguien tiene el diagrama del equipo de audio sony HCD-XGR80  (me interesa solo laparte de entradas auxiliares: Phono,MDvideo y del bloque de proteccion de audio STK)
***un saludo y por aqui estaré participando en los foros. Gracias***


----------



## Helminto G.

betodj aver si te sirve el que aparece en esta pagina:   http://320volt.com/servis-manuelleri-semalar-sony/


----------



## betodj

Ok Helminton G. Ya estoy en el link http://320volt.com/servis-manuelleri-semalar-sony/ esta un poco pesadoy viene en Turco, Voy esperar la descarga ya que viene con otros modelos incluidos (haber si viene el diagrama en el manual). Luego les aviso si funciona bien el link. De todas formas gracias a Helminton G. y si alguien más ya tiene el diagrama sony HCD-XGR80 aviseme de favor.


----------



## Helminto G.

enlos manuales de servicio siempre viene el diagrama y no te preocupes por el idioma alguna vez me toco chutarme uno en chino


----------



## bebeto

Hola... mi tio me acaba de regalar una "joyita" (para mi lo es) es un amplificador Philips el lo utilizaba para escuchar sus discos jajaja para los mexicanos el es Anibal Pastor.

Cuestion, este amplificador tiene sus cuantos años, en la parte de abajo dice: 

-Tipo: 01 RH 536/00Z
-N°: 02930

Si alguien conoce el modelo y por casualidad en la mesita de luz en el 2° cajon a la derecha al lado del electrolitico de 80.000uF x 60V agradeceria que me lo pase ya que es necesario para poder ponerlo en marcha.
En el frente solo dice: Philips con su tradicional insignia y mas abajo dice 536, en la web he visto el 500 y el 516 ( debe ser la misma circuiteria) supongo que solo cambian los frentes.

PD: cuando encuentre el escurrudizo cable usb de la camara ( que debe estar en mi taaaan ordenado taller -cuando digo ordenado es alfabeticamente por valores y demas-) ya se que no me van a creer y estan en lo cierto... bueno les estoy debiendo las fotos

Gracias anticipadas


----------



## betodj

Muchas gracias a Helminto G. por compartir el link http://320volt.com/servis-manuelleri-semalar-sony/. Funciona muy bien y es facil de usar. Sin duda será de gran ayuda para todos aquellos que necesiten manuales de Sony

Para bebeto  ¿Qué es eso de la mesita de luz..? ¡Un saludo hasta Argentina y condolencias por Sandro!


----------



## mariano22

hola!...alguien tiene es diagrama 100-37A de la serie Plaquetodo?? es un aparato que desconosco que contiene  displays y 3 integrados y demas...

un saludo!


----------



## bebeto

betodj dijo:


> Para bebeto ¿Qué es eso de la mesita de luz..? ¡Un saludo hasta Argentina y condolencias por Sandro!


 

Es la mesita de noche que esta junto a la cama donde se pone el velador ( o luz de noche ) en Argentina y por lo menos en mi zona se llama asi a esa mesita, "Mesita de luz" y en forma de chiste añadia que si alguien por casualidad tenia ahí guardado el diagrama del amplificador que me hiciera el favor de facilitarme una copia digital


----------



## NEO101

*drekc*, muchas gracias por tu aporte (y obvio a todos los que también se van uniendo). Quería consultarte (o a los que tengan planos) si tendrás el diagrama de un TV Sony Trinitron *29xtr1*.
Llevo varios días tratándolo de conseguir, pero siempre termino en páginas que me quieren vender algo...:enfadado: Te agradeceré cualquier dato, desde el diagrama mismo hasta alguna info certera de dónde conseguirlo o dónde empezar a buscar.

Saludos y gracias de antemano!
Marcelo.


----------



## betodj

Va de nuevo, Un saludo fraternal a todos los del foro,  Me cayo un equipo de audio sony
el cual debo reparar pero no tengo el diagrama. Lo busque en el link q´amablemente nos dio nuestro amigo Helminto G. Pero no esta. Si alguien me puede ayudar el modelo es:
LBT-XB44  o  HCD-XB44  o  HCD-D390 de antemano gracias y sigan participando el los foros.


----------



## drekc

mfeliu07 dijo:


> Por favor si alguien pudiera ayudarme con este diagrama, lo he buscado y solo en sitios pagos lo encontré y el tema es que vivo en Cuba y no tengo posibilidad de pagarlo, este es un equipo que lo he tenido por años y quiero. repararlo, gracias



ola! creo que tengo lo *que*  buscas, pero necesito tu correo por que pesa 4.38Mb
suerte!!

****agradecer no cuesta nada****



Adán González dijo:


> Necesito diagrama esquemàtico de la sección de la fuente de voltaje de un televisor lcd marca Westinghouse, modelo: LTV-32W1, si lo tuvieses te agradecería que me lo refirieras, poseo otros que podrían servirles, saludos.



ola solo cuento con el LTV-w6, checalo y espero te sirva!!


****AGRADECER NO CUESTA NADA*****



rogerto2 dijo:


> saludos !!! viendo esta oportunidad vamos a aprovecharlas necesito que me busques el diagrama de un radio panasonic modelo rc-cd500
> 
> gracias de antemano





que fea manera de pedir las cosas eh!!!



betodj dijo:


> Saludos a toda la comunidad de electromaniaticos, soy nuevo en el foro. Estudio ingenieria en electronica en la <UACM de México> soy dj y eventualmente hago reparaciones de aparatos. Y es precisamente aprovechando este espacio para pedir si alguien tiene el diagrama del equipo de audio sony HCD-XGR80  (me interesa solo laparte de entradas auxiliares: Phono,MDvideo y del bloque de proteccion de audio STK)
> ***un saludo y por aqui estaré participando en los foros. Gracias***



ola betodj!! si cuennto con el diagrama pero necesito tu correo por que pesa mas de 5Mb

*****AGRADECER NO CUESTA NADA****



NEO101 dijo:


> *drekc*, muchas gracias por tu aporte (y obvio a todos los que también se van uniendo). Quería consultarte (o a los que tengan planos) si tendrás el diagrama de un TV Sony Trinitron *29xtr1*.
> Llevo varios días tratándolo de conseguir, pero siempre termino en páginas que me quieren vender algo...:enfadado: Te agradeceré cualquier dato, desde el diagrama mismo hasta alguna info certera de dónde conseguirlo o dónde empezar a buscar.
> 
> Saludos y gracias de antemano!
> Marcelo.



ola marcelo!!!
te falle amigo, solo tengo el programa de la eeprom, lo siento!!



betodj dijo:


> Va de nuevo, Un saludo fraternal a todos los del foro,  Me cayo un equipo de audio sony
> el cual debo reparar pero no tengo el diagrama. Lo busque en el link q´amablemente nos dio nuestro amigo Helminto G. Pero no esta. Si alguien me puede ayudar el modelo es:
> LBT-XB44  o  HCD-XB44  o  HCD-D390 de antemano gracias y sigan participando el los foros.



igual tengo este pero pesa demasiado para subirlo al foro, necesito tu correo si es que lo *qu*ierees, saludos!!!

****AGRADECER NO CUESTA NADA****


----------



## NEO101

*drekc* , muchas gracias igual, lo que cuenta es la intención 
Y si, solo se consigue el programa de la EPROM. Lo que sí averigüé es que el digrama viene en los siguientes libros:
-algarra tomo XII
-Guía de Fallas Localizadas en TV Color 9
http://www.hasa.com.ar/textos.php?cod=HA0270

Estuve tratando de conseguir los .PDF , pero tampoco 
Tal vez los tengan en la bibloteca de mi colegio (del cual egresé hace 11 años), pero en enero no está abierta 

Si alguien tiene esos libros... O también parece ser que viene en un porgrama llamado "Elektronica":
http://www.daselec.com.ar/electronika_2009_tv_color_informacion_circuitos_manuales_hasa.htm
   por favor chifle!

Saludos y gracias!
Marcelo.


----------



## bebeto

Hola... Drekc,  ¿No tenes noticias del diagrama del philips que te comente mas arriba?

Si alguien por casualidad tiene uno, le agradeceria eternamente.


Muchas gracias


----------



## betodj

betodj dijo:


> saludos a toda la comunidad de electromaniaticos, soy nuevo en el foro. Estudio ingenieria en electronica en la <uacm de méxico> soy dj y eventualmente hago reparaciones de aparatos. Y es precisamente aprovechando este espacio para pedir si alguien tiene el diagrama del equipo de audio sony hcd-xgr80  (me interesa solo laparte de entradas auxiliares: Phono,mdvideo y del bloque de proteccion de audio stk)
> ***un saludo y por aqui estaré participando en los foros. Gracias***



respuestaeticion  solucionada


----------



## drekc

bebeto dijo:


> Hola... Drekc,  ¿No tenes noticias del diagrama del philips que te comente mas arriba?
> 
> Si alguien por casualidad tiene uno, le agradeceria eternamente.
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias




Ola amigo!!!
Que crees, necesito el modelo y marca para poder ayudarte!!
saludos...


----------



## bebeto

bebeto dijo:


> Cuestion, este amplificador tiene sus cuantos años, en la parte de abajo dice:
> 
> -Tipo: 01 RH 536/00Z
> -N°: 02930
> 
> Si alguien conoce el modelo y por casualidad en la mesita de luz en el 2° cajon a la derecha al lado del electrolitico de 80.000uF x 60V agradeceria que me lo pase ya que es necesario para poder ponerlo en marcha.
> En el frente solo dice: Philips con su tradicional insignia y mas abajo dice 536, en la web he visto el 500 y el 516 ( debe ser la misma circuiteria) supongo que solo cambian los frentes.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias anticipadas


 

Ya había pasado los datos....


----------



## alva47

Hola tengo un amplificador DENON pma 1500r, que no tiene salida y necesitaría  el esquema información para poder repararlo...gracias


----------



## Helminto G.

alva 47 chin llegas tarde apenas salio de mi taller ese mismo aparato, no recuerdo cual es su salida pero estoy seguro que es un stk espero te sea de ayuda busca a pincel cuales son sus alimentaciones, entradas y salidas y comparas con ojas de datos de algunos stk, trabajaba a 40W si te sirve


edito:  olvida lo anterior me equivoque de modelo al leer


----------



## johnniew17

Buenas tardes ah todos, antes que nada una disculpa por haber posteado doblemente esque de verdad necesito de su ayuda espero comprendan y ver si me pueden ayudar.
Necesito el diagrama de la fuente de energia de una laptop dell inspiron 2200 si lo puedes facilitar te estare agradecido completamente deverda menciono de nuevo que se le quemò un dispositivo de entrada de corriente en la tarjeta madre de la lap solo dice RV2 no se en si que es lo primero en mi cabeza fue una resistencia variable pero pues no se como medirlo ya que esta completamente abierto para eso necesito el diagrama bueno sin mas que decir me despido y espero que la pasen genial gracias por la atencion prestada


----------



## Helminto G.

unas fotografias no vendrian mal, (en otro post) y no creo que encuentres el diagrama pero tal ves te podamos ayudar a repararlo ya que si alguien lo tubiera ya te lo abria proporcionado


----------



## betodj

Va de nuevo, Un saludo fraternal a todos los del foro, Me cayo un equipo de audio sony
el cual debo reparar pero no tengo el diagrama. Lo busque en el link q*ue* amablemente nos dio nuestro amigo Helminto G. Pero no esta. Si alguien me puede ayudar el modelo es:
LBT-XB44 o HCD-XB44 o HCD-D390 de antemano gracias y sigan participando el los foros.

Respuesta: peticion solucionada gracias a Dreck


----------



## eserock

Alguien tendra el diagrama de RECEIVER STR AV970X de Sony Hecho en japon


----------



## serplus

_Ante todo hola gente...Necesito el diagrama de un auto estereo pionner deh-p3800mp...lo conecto a la bateria y no anda(no enciende), revise el fusible y esta bien.. se los agradesco de antemano al que me pueda conseguir 			_


----------



## ingser04

drekc dijo:


> Hola! con el simple hecho de aprender y aprender, me pongo a dispocision de ustedes con la finalidad de compartir algun diagrama que necesiten solo respondan con marca y modelo del equipo, si lo tengo con mucho gusto se los hago llegar.
> saludoss



Que tal, quiciera su apoyo para obtener el diagrama de  una grabadora radio-reloj despertador de sony, modelo ICF-CS 660, de antemano agradezco su ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## jugoza

drekc dijo:


> Hola buen dia!!
> Pra la persona que necesita el diagrama del osciloscopio solo cuento con el modelo PM3335-PM3337, checa si cambian en algo y si no de todas formas te las hago llegar, por que me imagino que el principio es el mismo.. espero respuesta
> 
> Y para la persona del PIONNER solo cuanto con el SX9000, SXP520, SX 1080 Y VARIOS MAS  pero no tu modelo, ademas por que ya es un poko viejito tu Receiver Pioneer Sx 828, checa estos modelos que te marco y si te sirven te los envioo!
> 
> Nota: soy nueva en este foro, asi que pido ayuda para poder subir archivos o una idea seria que dejaran sus correos con gusto hacerselos llegar. saludoss


Holita, soy nuevo en el foro. ¿Por favor, Dreck, me podrías enviar el del Pionner SXP520?

Gracia de ante mano


----------



## Teknofer

Hola *drekc* ántes que nada, muchas gracias por compartir 

Te cuento...
Estoy buscando el diagrama, circuito o PCB de este subwoofer:

*LABTEC Pulse 485 2.1* subwoofer.

Si tu o alguien del foro lo tiene y puede
compartirlo sería de gran ayuda para mi.

Como es mi primer post, les dejo un
saludo a todos los amigos de FDE.


Nos leémos,
*Teknofer*
Desde:
Montevideo (Uruguay)


----------



## alexefes

Gracias hombre por tu aporte de casualidad no tienes el manual del goldstar nc4ha


----------



## drekc

betodj dijo:


> Va de nuevo, Un saludo fraternal a todos los del foro, Me cayo un equipo de audio sony
> el cual debo reparar pero no tengo el diagrama. Lo busque en el link q*ue* amablemente nos dio nuestro amigo Helminto G. Pero no esta. Si alguien me puede ayudar el modelo es:
> LBT-XB44 o HCD-XB44 o HCD-D390 de antemano gracias y sigan participando el los foros.
> 
> Respuesta: peticion solucionada gracias a Dreck



es DREKC mas no DRECK..... jejeje!!!



eserock dijo:


> Alguien tendra el diagrama de RECEIVER STR AV970X de Sony Hecho en japon



Hola! el diagrama tal cual no lo tengo, pero a*qu*i te dejo 3 de las fallas mas comunes del RECEIVER STR AV970X ¡ESPERO TE SIRVA DE ALGO!



*****AGRADECER NO CUESTA NADA*****​


serplus dijo:


> _Ante todo hola gente...Necesito el diagrama de un auto estereo pionner deh-p3800mp...lo conecto a la bateria y no anda(no enciende), revise el fusible y esta bien.. se los agradesco de antemano al que me pueda conseguir             _



Hola! oye no cuento con el deh-p3800mp, solo tengo el DEH-P3900mp spero te sirva, segun esto casi no cambiam checalo y me avisas...zaz!!  AAAAH PERO.... necesito un  correo por que el archivo pesa mas de 2MB *que* es lo permitido en este foro....


*****AGRADECER NO CUESTA NADA*****​


ingser04 dijo:


> Que tal, quiciera su apoyo para obtener el diagrama de  una grabadora radio-reloj despertador de sony, modelo ICF-CS 660, de antemano agradezco su ayuda.
> Saludos.



Hola! que crees? te falle amigo =(   lo siento.... suerte!!


*****AGRADECER NO CUESTA NADA*****​


----------



## jaftsu

Buen dia drekc, auns sigo con el problema de mi televisor toshiba chasis 9221, cambie algunos filtros del secundario, y lo que ahora me hace es que cuano la conecto al tomacorriente y la enciendo la primera vez me tarda unos tres segundos en encender, despues de esto las veces que la encienda ya no me lo hace si tuvieses el diagrama de este chasis te lo agradeceria y grax por compartir tu informacion y conocimienros.


----------



## drekc

jugoza dijo:


> Holita, soy nuevo en el foro. ¿Por favor, Dreck, me podrías enviar el del Pionner SXP520?
> 
> Gracia de ante mano



Hola! checa si es   Pioneer SX-P520 con guion (-), mas no SXP520 como lo tienes ESCRITO... de ser asi como te lo presento, si cuento con el, nada mas que necesitaria un correo por que pesa 13.2Mb, mas de lo permitido por el foro. saludos a ESPAÑA

*****AGRADECER NO CUESTA NADA*****​


alexefes dijo:


> Gracias hombre por tu aporte de casualidad no tienes el manual del goldstar nc4ha




Hola!! te adjunto diagrama de nc4ha goldstar, ESPERO TE SIRVA.... saludos!!


*****AGRADECER NO CUESTA NADA*****​


Teknofer dijo:


> Hola *drekc* ántes que nada, muchas gracias por compartir
> 
> Te cuento...
> Estoy buscando el diagrama, circuito o PCB de este subwoofer:
> 
> *LABTEC Pulse 485 2.1* subwoofer.
> 
> Si tu o alguien del foro lo tiene y puede
> compartirlo sería de gran ayuda para mi.
> 
> Como es mi primer post, les dejo un
> saludo a todos los amigos de FDE.
> 
> 
> Nos leémos,
> *Teknofer*
> Desde:
> Montevideo (Uruguay)




Hola amigo!! un favor separame la marca y el modelo por fa!! es que no lo encuentro en mi base de datos, checalo y espero respuesta!! saludoss a MONTEVIDEO desde MEXICO DF... =)

*****AGRADECER NO CUESTA NADA*****​


jaftsu dijo:


> Buen dia drekc, auns sigo con el problema de mi televisor toshiba chasis 9221, cambie algunos filtros del secundario, y lo que ahora me hace es que cuano la conecto al tomacorriente y la enciendo la primera vez me tarda unos tres segundos en encender, despues de esto las veces que la encienda ya no me lo hace si tuvieses el diagrama de este chasis te lo agradeceria y grax por compartir tu informacion y conocimienros.




Hola!  puede ser que te pueda ayudar con el diagrama, pero necesito el modelo por que por chasis se me es muy dificil encontarrlo.. saludos!!


*****AGRADECER NO CUESTA NADA*****​


----------



## jaftsu

Grax drekc algun dia espero poderte ayudar.

Drekc ya tengo el modelo de la tv toshiba es CF1927B y grax por la ayuda.


----------



## RMTT

Hola Dreck! me llamo Rubén.
Por una de esas casualidades, no tendrás por ahí el diagrama del minicomponente AIWA NSX D606, tengo un problema con la protección que me lo apaga y sin el diagrama estoy en la niebla.
Desde yá, muchas gracias.
NOTA: Yá cambié todos los componentes que estaban mal.


----------



## eserock

gracias por la ayuda drekc estoy revisando la informacion


----------



## drekc

jaftsu dijo:


> Grax drekc algun dia espero poderte ayudar.
> 
> Drekc ya tengo el modelo de la tv toshiba es CF1927B y grax por la ayuda.



Hola amigo!
oye, por fa checa bien el modelo por que me dice el sistema que no existe, espero respuesta estoy en linea en el foro... 



RMTT dijo:


> Hola Dreck! me llamo Rubén.
> Por una de esas casualidades, no tendrás por ahí el diagrama del minicomponente AIWA NSX D606, tengo un problema con la protección que me lo apaga y sin el diagrama estoy en la niebla.
> Desde yá, muchas gracias.
> NOTA: Yá cambié todos los componentes que estaban mal.



Hola Rubén!! que crees amigo? te quedé mal, ese modelo no lo tengo. 
suerte... 

*****AGRADECER NO CUESTA NADA*****​


----------



## jaftsu

Drekc ya verifique la informacion de la tv y es correcta modelo y numero de chasis
Salu2
y de antemano gracias.


----------



## mcrven

drekc dijo:


> Hola! con el simple hecho de aprender y aprender, me pongo a dispocision de ustedes con la finalidad de compartir algun diagrama que necesiten solo respondan con marca y modelo del equipo, si lo tengo con mucho gusto se los hago llegar.
> saludoss



Hola amiga Sofía (drekc),

Esta nota es para complementar un poco tu labor desinteresada, tratando de ayudar a los colegas técnicos y compañeros del foro, suministrándoles información técnica que nos permita a todos realizar adecuadamente ciertas reparaciones.

En julio pasado, un compañero del foro cuyo alias es "flakobukaro", colocó en la sección "Documentación, Circuitos y Esquemas", diversos links que apuntan a una serie de archivos que contienen manuales de servicio de TVs.

Te adjunto el link del post y espero que pueda ser de utilidad para todo aquel que lo necesite.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/manuales-servicio-televisores-21133/

También pude ver que, el mismo flakobukaro, colocó enlaces a otros tipos de manuales para diferentes tipos de aparatos. Sólo es cuestión de revisar un poco el foro.

Saludos desde Venezuela al Mexico Lindo y Querido, sin dejar de lado a todos los demás países que aquí concurren.


----------



## RMTT

Gracias por tu tiempo, Amigo!!
Un abrazo, Rubén.


----------



## drekc

fracorca dijo:
			
		

> hola soy fracorca, tengo problemas con el relé de protección de un ampli TEAC bx-330 y necesito el esquema, pues estoy perdido.



Hola! según mis contactos el archivo con el que cuento que es ek bx300, no cambia mucho al que tu pides abria que checalo y corroborar la informacion, pero necesito un coreo por que pesa 4.5Mb y no lo puedo subir aqui, espero respuesta y suerte!!



*****AGRADECER NO CUESTA NADA*****​


jaftsu dijo:


> Drekc ya verifique la informacion de la tv y es correcta modelo y numero de chasis
> Salu2
> y de antemano gracias.



Hola! lo siento mucho... =( sigo sin encontrar el diagrama.... suerte!!

*****AGRADECER NO CUESTA NADA​


mcrven dijo:


> Hola amiga Sofía (drekc),
> 
> Esta nota es para complementar un poco tu labor desinteresada, tratando de ayudar a los colegas técnicos y compañeros del foro, suministrándoles información técnica que nos permita a todos realizar adecuadamente ciertas reparaciones.
> 
> En julio pasado, un compañero del foro cuyo alias es "flakobukaro", colocó en la sección "Documentación, Circuitos y Esquemas", diversos links que apuntan a una serie de archivos que contienen manuales de servicio de TVs.
> 
> Te adjunto el link del post y espero que pueda ser de utilidad para todo aquel que lo necesite.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/manuales-servicio-televisores-21133/
> 
> También pude ver que, el mismo flakobukaro, colocó enlaces a otros tipos de manuales para diferentes tipos de aparatos. Sólo es cuestión de revisar un poco el foro.
> 
> Saludos desde Venezuela al Mexico Lindo y Querido, sin dejar de lado a todos los demás países que aquí concurren.




Hola!!! muchas gracias, seguimos en contac!!! saludoss


----------



## CRONOS1970

Lástima que no está el de la Goldstar que buscaba...

Pero me echaré un clavado para verificar alguna etapa parecida!

Gracias!!! 
Click..


----------



## drekc

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Lástima que no está el de la Goldstar que buscaba...
> 
> Pero me echaré un clavado para verificar alguna etapa parecida!
> 
> Gracias!!!
> Click..



Hola!
Perdón! pero qué diagrama de goldstar buscas?? 
saludos....


----------



## CRONOS1970

Jejeje... 

Espero no ser tan insistente con el asunto, pero tu pregunta me vuelve a animar.

Dale click a la marca y te lleva al post que contiene los datos, en este mismo tema!

Goldstar.  Gracias de antemano!!!!

Click..


----------



## bebeto

Hola ya tengo las fotos del ampli del cual necesito el diagrama:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/238993/ _ 
Las fotos son las siguientes:


----------



## jtmantenimiento

hola , quisiera saber si tuvieses la manera o diagrama de ajustar una de las lamparas de una pantalla de 70" marca toshiba modelo TP50G60 en especifico el proyector rojo , gracias mi estimado


----------



## peicla5

hola ando en busca de diagrama chasis PWB-CM1454A marca rara AXIS o alguno que se le paresca pofa y grcias.


----------



## dragondgold

Hola estoy buscando el diagrama de un Televisor. La marca es NEX y el modelo es 21FT06 me sería de mucha ayuda ese diagrama o cualquier otro parecido.

Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## richard alonso

hola,fijate en el foro,yo hace tiempo subi unos 1.800 archivos de eeprom,se que hay algunas de nec,saludos


----------



## dragondgold

Richard vi los archivos que subiste pero son los programas para las EEPROM de los TV y yo necesito el esquema de la placa del televisor. Te comento por qué. Resulta que mi tío se ha venido a vivir a Argentina y antes estaba en Chile y su sistema allá es NTSC y acá en argentina es PAL. Si tuviera el esquema del televisor sabría como modificarlo para que sea PAL.

Muchas gracias y saludos!


----------



## richard alonso

dale ya entiendo,disculpa que no entendi bien tu pregunta,igualmente  si puedes descargate todas las eeprom que subi,si bien no es lo que estas buscando,es muy importante para la reparación de tv tener esos archivos,te pregunto a ti o a cualquier miembro del foro,si alguien tiene el archivo de eeprom del tv punktal 12vtv que pueda subirlo al foro estaria muy agradecido,un saludo a todos los miembros del foro


----------



## dragondgold

Disculpa alonso pero no tengo el archivo de esa EEPROM. Voy a ver si te la puedo conseguir por ahi.


----------



## richard alonso

es de un tv punktal el modelo es 12vtv


----------



## tareco

hola, necesito diagrama monitor dtk computer modelo dd-556 o similar, gracias


----------



## dtore

Hola amigos soy algo nuevo en el forun y como también padesco del mal de pedir, les digo que necesito el plano de un amplificador de más de 50w con la etapa primaria confeccionada por un lm741 y que tenga las salida con transistores de potencia bipolaraes npn. Gracias de antemano


----------



## Helminto G.

ha que pedinches semos, je je, si entre sus curiosidades tienen un diagrama de algun mp4 el que sea me agradaria lo compartiera, que de todos modos lo agradesco


----------



## drekc

jugoza dijo:


> Holita, soy nuevo en el foro. ¿Por favor, Dreck, me podrías enviar el del Pionner SXP520?
> 
> Gracia de ante mano



Si lo tengo pero pesa mas de 10 megas asi que necesito un correo para mandarlo


****AGRADECR NO CUESTA NADA****​


jtmantenimiento dijo:


> hola , quisiera saber si tuvieses la manera o diagrama de ajustar una de las lamparas de una pantalla de 70" marca toshiba modelo TP50G60 en especifico el proyector rojo , gracias mi estimado



Hola si cuento con un diagrama del TP50G60 pero necesito un correo por que pesa 2Mb y esta formato .doc =) 

****AGRADECER NO CUESTA NADA****​
VOY HACER CLARA, PRECISA Y CONCRETA.
YA NO SUBIRE MAS DIAGRAMAS (sus pedidos), USTEDES NO AGRADECEN, NO PIDEN POR FAVOR, USTEDES EXIGEN QUE SE LOS MANDE Y PUES LA VERDAD ASI NO JUEGO, CREANME QUE ME DA PENA POSTEAR ESTO PERO A ESO ME ORILLAN SUS EXIGENCIAS; TALVEZ NO SEAN TODOS PERO RECUERDEN QUE POR UNOS PAGAN LA MAYORIA, ASI QUE CON LA PENA TENDRE QUE DEJA TESTO UN RATO OJALA Y SE COMPONGA PRONTO!! SALUDOS COORDIALES A TODOS!!


----------



## mariano22

hola drekc... espero que no sea muy pronto pedirte algo despues de tu mensaje... si lo es asii... te pido mil disculpas...

si no es asi y puedes atender nuestras solicitudess te lo agradeceria muchisimoo...

te pediria POR FABOR si tienes el diagrama de un MP3 Admiral 256

Por cualquier cosa aqui hay una foto de cual es 
http://img1.mlstatic.com/jm/img?s=MLA&f=71462393_555.jpg&v=I

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS DE ANTEMANOOO!!!!

MARIANO22


----------



## Helminto G.

muy independientemente de lo que haya dicho dreck (lo de los diagramas lo de que son malagradecidos lo sostengo) este tema es para compartir los diagramas no solo para pedir y pedir asi que si alguien puede aportar que lo haga no se por que solo se dirijieron a ella si todos podemos tener algun dato util asi que espero que siga siendo util este hilo


----------



## Tacatomon

No yo tendré diagramas, pero en lugar de andar de pediches, por que no antes de pedir que les den la comida en la boca buscan un poco o se esfuerzan más en hacerlo.

Paginas como esta les puede ayudar.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

bueee tambien eso, aparte de desagradecidos pranganas


----------



## Tacatomon

EJejj, Buena esa. Es una mala onda ver que el esfuerzo que uno hace no se vea rencompenzado por lo menos por un gracias, me fue muy util. Gracias pero no me sirvio...

Neta, no hay que ser pranganas.

Saludos"!!!!


----------



## dariobabi

por favor nesecito diagrama de tv faeda 21'' 21str94

mi correo es Leé las normas que para algo están@forosdeelectronica.com gracias de antemano


----------



## drekc

Buenas noches! 
creo que habria que agradecer el apoyo que brindan estas personas Helminto G. y Tacatomon, creanme que no me cuesta nada el brindarles este apoyo, ustedes sabran que esto de los diagramas es muuy socorrido ademas que son una herramienta basica para el Tecnico, pero si seguimos con esa actitud negativa del no agrdecer no vamos a llegar a ningun lado, siempre se los recalque en mis post ****AGRADECER NO CUESTA NADA**** Y NADIE HACIA CASO, de verdad espero que esto se comnponga por que tanto ustedes necesitan un diagrama como yo necesito de ustedes, asi que creo k es tiempo de darnos las manos y juntos salir de nuestras broncas tecnicas, no creen??

Dadas las circunstacias y las palabras de Helminto G. ME DIRIJO A ustedes de la manera mas atenta, podrian ayudarme con el diagrama del AMPLIFICADOR MTX RT251D, les agradeceria demasiado...  saludos...


----------



## dtore

Drek lo siento en el alma pero como te has podido dar cuenta hace muy poco tiempo estoy buscando cosas en internet y lo único que he encotrado hacerca de ese tema es un esquema en bloque que ni siquiera lo copié. Lo siento.....


----------



## bebeto

No Drekc, no lo tengo y googleando solo encuento el manual de instalación.. y motos Honda jejeje...

Si lo encuentro lo posteo...

PD1: Ya conceguí el diagrama del amplificador philips que solicité. Gracias igualmente.
PD2: Tengo diagramas de viejos amplificadores Philips, aquél que lo necesite solo suba el modelo y en cuanto lo lea se los facilito.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Tommy Hilfiger

Hola dreck nesecito si por favor podrias buscar el diagrama o manual service del minicomponente SONY G88
O si no qe algien me pueda dar una idea de como arregalr el equipo. La falla de este es la siguiente: apenas lo enciendo se abre la bandeja de los cd´s, la cierro y se vuelve a abrir; asi hasta qe me canso y lo apago.

Desde ya muchas gracias por todo 
Un saludo para todos


----------



## cruxignis

Hola gracias por el altruismo.. necesito conseguir el diagrama de un telefono fijo de marca Axesstel modelo PXQ20F.. les agradezco quien me de informacion se trata de un buen proyecto . 

Gracias


----------



## Tommy Hilfiger

he podido solucionar mi problema cambiando una correa de la bandeja qe no permitia el cierre de esta 
gracias igualmente


----------



## Helminto G.

Tommy Hilfiger Ccheca los interruptores de tope de la bandeja, deben marcarte continuidad perfecta


----------



## betodj

¿Què pasa colegas del foro?.No olvidemos que somos una comunidad de electronicos con intereses y necesidades muy similares, la cual se ve fortalezida con la participacion de de todos nosotros.
 ¡ Este foro es libre y gratuito y lo hacemos todos!.


----------



## Aficionado

Hola,
no sé si algún compañero lo tendrá, pero lo intento y lo pregunto. Yo a lo que más me dedico es a  la electrónica antigua, la de válvulas, si esa, la de tubos electrónicos. Me entretengo a reparar radios y televisores a válvulas. 
Pues sería de mi interés si alguien me pudiera facilitar los esquemas de los siguientes aparatos:
Marconi modelo AM167A
Philips modelo HE-554A
Esquema amplificador IMG STA-500

¿Por dónde me los podrían enviar Uds.?
Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Helminto G.

evita colocar tu correo electronico


----------



## Aficionado

Perdón, ya he editado mi anterior mensaje.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## bebeto

En este foro tienen varios diagramas.

Espero que les sea de MUCHA ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## alaraune

Hola, ¡¡¡muy buen post!!!  aprovecho para saludar y dar las gracias por todos los recursos que han compartido, y pido por favor si alguien tiene el service manual schema de un amplificador de carro Roadstar 4510, gracias.


----------



## Oscar Lara

drekc dijo:


> Hola! con el simple hecho de aprender y aprender, me pongo a dispocision de ustedes con la finalidad de compartir algun diagrama que necesiten solo respondan con marca y modelo del equipo, si lo tengo con mucho gusto se los hago llegar.
> saludoss



Estupendo lo que haces, hacen falta muchas, muchas personas como tu
Gracias
Oscar Lara


----------



## hugo555

Que tal Dreck..te cuento que recibi en mi taller un tv philips trendset 14gl-1310/77 al cual le vino faltando un ic y quisiera pedirte si me puedes dar una mano al respecto.Te cuento que por lo que pude ver en la placa (en donde falta dicho ic ) la ubicacion del mismo dice: ic 260 .Desde ya muy agradecido.


----------



## RICARDOOMAR

Hola colegas  soy nuevito y no me ser manejar del todo bien
 busco el diagrama de un tv ken brown kb 2 21 slim b, que usa un chasispx20172 2cg.
Se quemaron unos componentes y estan irreconocibles si me pueden ayudar agradecidisimo

saludos a todos y desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mcrven

hugo555 dijo:


> Que tal Dreck..te cuento que recibi en mi taller un tv philips trendset 14gl-1310/77 al cual le vino faltando un ic y quisiera pedirte si me puedes dar una mano al respecto.Te cuento que por lo que pude ver en la placa (en donde falta dicho ic ) la ubicacion del mismo dice: ic 260 .Desde ya muy agradecido.



Amigo hugo, en el enlace de abajo podrás encontrar un montón de manuales de servicio de Phillips. Revísalos para ver si el tuyo está allí. Suerte.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/manuales-servicio-televisores-21133/


----------



## Pepebulbos

Hola amigos del foro. Alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir el diagrama de un televisor Philips modelo 27M800 7603, me urge encontrarlo gracias de antemano y saludos.


----------



## mauro24ar

hola drekc, tenes el plano del serie dorada sd2040 pero seguramente debe ser el model viejo, *POR*q*UE* la tele varios años y el integrado d*E*  fuente es d*E*  3 patas (el regulador d*E*  tension), no d*E*  9 como aparece en este plano q*UE*  subiste?? desde ya muchas gracias *POR*  la colaboracion!!


----------



## RMTT

Hola drekc! me llamo Rubén.
Necesito el diagrama del TV PHILIPS 20GX1550/77B.
Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## Nicko_2310

Hola @drekc me gusto tu post 
Pero ando buscando  un diagrama de un amplificador AUDISON MAI-125 

Ayuda: Utiliza 2 2n3055 *POR* canal y tiene control de tono 

me seria de mucha ayuda si alguien lo encontrara y lo suba o me lo haga llegar 

Gracias


----------



## jor1703

Hola drekc gran post.

Necesito un gran favor y e pases, si lo tienes, el diagrama o manual de servicio de un equipo de sonido panasonic modelo sa-ak770. te agradeceria de todo corazon tu ayuda

saludos


----------



## mitelectronica

Muy estimados amigos de foro de Electrónica.
soy nuevito en este foro, y escribo desde Chile. me inscribí hace apenas unos minutos pues necesito de su ayuda.
no encuentro por ninguna parte el diagrama del televisor SHARP modelo14LK20.
si alguien me podria indicar donde poder encontrarlo ya que donde supuestamente esta hay que pagar, y no estan los recursos para hacerlo.
espero que alguien me de una ayudadita, de antemano gracias.


----------



## betodj

Que tal colegas del foro, les agradeceria su ayuda para localizar el diagrama de TV toshiba modelo: CE27H15. De antemano gracias y sigan participando en el foro.


----------



## FATHI ABDEL

Hola busco el diagrama de un tv goldstar chasis nc-91k


----------



## el-rey-julien

http://search.4shared.com/q/1/TV toshiba   para betodj
http://search.4shared.com/q/1/ tv goldstar para FATHI ABDEL
busquen  ay que ay algunos quizas les sea de utilidad 
saludos

http://eletronica2002.forumeiros.com/   aca tambien ay esquemas


----------



## Helminto G.

gracias tsunami


----------



## betodj

Muchas gracias amigo tsunami por compartir estos links con los colegas del foro, creeme que son de gran ayuda. Recibe un fraternal saludo desde Mèxico.


----------



## el-rey-julien

para todos   si pusieran mas datos seria mas facil encontrar el esquema
por ejemplo ,pongan marca,modelo y numero de chasis ya que ay muchas marcas que comparten el mismo chasis,y quizas algun esquema sea identico a la marca que estan necesitando 
saludos


----------



## betodj

Tienes razon amigo tsunami, buscando en el enlace que amablemente posteaste para 
TV toshiba vienen muchos y muy buenos, sin embargo no encontre o NO supe buscar el modelo que me interesa:
TV toshiba modelo: CE27H15
Chasis: TAC 9807
No.serie: 94481652
Espero que con tu experiencia me puedas ayudar a localizarlo. Recibe un fraternal saludo amigo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,28/
ay esta tu esquema ,son 42 paginas de esquemas de tv toshiba son 628 diagramas de esa marca,
para el resto aca ay miles de esquemas de tv ,pero  miles 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,13/


----------



## jorgecab

Hola Drekc, te consulto por el circuito del minicomponente marca Fisher modelo PH-W402K, el que parece como decimos aquí en Argentina una figurilla difícil de encontrar. Hace tiempo que lo estoy buscando y nada, sin ningún resultado aun. Si lo tienes o me puedes aportar algún dato te lo agradeceré. Saludos


----------



## dtore

Hola amigos estuve husmeando en su dialogo y deseoso de ver los planos busqué y busqué pero no vi nada me pueden orientar como acseder a ellos y si no les es molestia darme el de un tv de los chiquitos(de autos ) marca daytron modelo bd1902b. Es que el mio le invertí los cables de la bateria y no a querido funcionar más solo me funciona el radio. Gracias


----------



## Hugo Benz

drekc dijo:


> Hola! con el simple hecho de aprender y aprender, me pongo a dispocision de ustedes con la finalidad de compartir algun diagrama que necesiten solo respondan con marca y modelo del equipo, si lo tengo con mucho gusto se los hago llegar.
> saludoss



Hola Drekc!...tal vez tengas a mano el diagrama de circuito del sintoamplificador JVC RX508V, si lo tienes por favor ruego me lo envíes...muy agradecido.!


----------



## pakatelas

hola drekc de casualidad no manejas diagramas de boom electricos de la linea jlg ya que tengo una parte pero me falta reparar una tarjeta SEVCON CONTROLLER BOARD JLG PARTS # 666/10623 pero no tengo las señales de entrada para simularlas y saber si funciona , controla la velocidad de unos motores de corriente directa y me estan fallando, gracias por aportar  tus diagramas


----------



## sting

hola dreck me puedes ayudar con el diagrama del modelo sony  lbt-xb44 gracias

gracias muchachos necesito el diagrama para poder armar mi casetera ya que al parecer le faltan partes es un sony lbt-xb44 gracias espero que me ayuden

bebeto tendras el diagrama del sony hcd-xb44?


----------



## betodj

Que tal sting, hace tiempo el amigo dreck me paso ese manual de servicio, es algo pesado para postearlo aqui, sin embargo te dejo un enlace:



(creo que dreck ya no participa en el foro,es una lastima...).

Recibe un saludoy sigan participando


----------



## sting

amigo betodj  tendras el diagrama del sterio LBT-XB44 gracias


----------



## betodj

Amigo sting te informo que es un mismo modelo (hcd-xb44 o LBT-XB44 ) 
(descargalo y veras ,fijate en las letras pequeñas que estan al lado inferior izquierdo de la foto )


----------



## marcord

hola colegas como estan le quiero hacer una pregunta porque tengo monitor flatron lg que me hace efecto almoadilla en la pantalla y no le puedo encontrar la falla la verdad que no se que mediciones me tiene que dar el yugo si alguien tiene un dato le agradeceria me lo de es de 20" marca lg flatron
gracias


----------



## sting

betodj no medeja descargarlo te puedo dejar mi correo aver si me lo puedes mandar gracias por tu ayuda 
Debo leer las normas@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Cacho

Sting, el enlace funciona bien, revisá TU conexión (acabo de bajarlo sin problemas).

Pedir que te lo manden por algún medio privado es descortés para con el resto de los que podrían necesitarlo y no lo encontrarían porque terminaría en TU casilla de mail...


----------



## ricagi

Hola, aprovechando tu ofrecimiento necesito el diagrama de service de la video grabadora CONTINENTAL VCR 1870 AN Chassis GSEP-2112 503 881 B. Ya cambie integramente todos los componentes de la fuente de alimentacion y no pasa nada. Graba y reproduce, el problema esta en la sintonia que no no responde ni a los botones ni al control remoto. Desde ya te agradezco por anticipado todo lo que puedas ayudarme. Muchas gracias.Ricagi

Hola, aprovechando tu gentil ofrecimiento necesitaria el diagrama o manual de service de la videograbadora CONTINENTAL VCR 1870 AN chassigsep-2112 503 881 B. Graba y reproduce bien pero tengo problemas con el sintonizador, esta muerto. En principio cambien integramente los componentes, sobre todo electroliticos, de la fuente de alimentacion pero no pasa nada. Agradecere todo lo que me puedas ayudar. muchas gracias. Ricagi


----------



## Alejandro de Sevilla

Muy buenas queridos foreros:
¿Alguien tendría un esquema de un temporizador para una insoladora que me estoy haciendo?
Necesito que sea una cosa simple (sin PIC) para que esté a mi alcance y que yo pueda ver el tiempo que doy a la insolación de PCBs.
Muchas gracias por vuestra atención y un fuerte abrazo


----------



## Helminto G.

en otro tema vi que podias usar la lectronica de control de un microondas


----------



## Inventillo

Hola Drekc, saludos allá por Mexico.
Linda, talvez con suerte tengas por ahí el diagrama de un televisor LG Cinemaster modelo CP-20K44 con chasis MC-83A., necesito identificar 2 componentes quemados.

Bueno, no sé si tenés ese tipo de diagramas, pero si lo tienes.... de antemano te lo agradezco si me lo facilitas, Gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá hay un poco de info.
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/index.php?what=search2&searchstring=MC-83A

Saludos.


----------



## Adán González

Saludo compañero, necesito el diagrama esquemàtico para un televisor de proyecciòn marca AKAI, mo delo PT5492 S, o por si no lo tenés, el paradero para comprarlo, gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien

Adán González dijo:


> Saludo compañero, necesito el diagrama esquemático para un televisor de proyecciòn marca AKAI, mo delo PT5492 S, o por si no lo tenés, el paradero para comprarlo, gracias.



el numero de chasis lo tenes?
buscalo acá por ay esta http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/ en marca AKAI ay 54 modelos posteados ,pero buscalo por el numero de chasis ,mira uno a uno ,el buscador interno nunca me dio buenos resultados


----------



## Inventillo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Acá hay un poco de info.
> http://www.eserviceinfo.com/index.php?what=search2&searchstring=MC-83A
> 
> Saludos.




Gracias Tacatomon por tu ayuda


----------



## Elhant

Un saludo para todos en este foro, estoy buscando el diagrama de un tv RCA modelo 12F512T, este tv no enciende, pero el led de stand by si, si alguien me pudiera ayudar con el diagrama o alguna sugerencia de que hacer, estaria muy agradecido, de antemano gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Ya buscaste por acá?

Saludos.!!


----------



## Elhant

Gracias Tacatomon, pero no encuentro nada

perdon el modelo es 20F512T Chasis M123A


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá hay unos que coincide con la referencia de chassis. Quizás sea de ayuda.
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/57154/TCL_.html

Saludos!!!


----------



## nonelectronica

como esta muy amable de tu parte no tenes el diagrama del tv 29 LG modelo 29FX5CL gracias...


----------



## blues light4u

hola busco un diagrama de crown d45 o d75 a, ojalá lo tuvieras, gracias por todo estimado amigo saludos, bye.


----------



## Elhant

Gracias Tacatomon, este si se parece y es de gran ayuda, ahora toca buscar la falla, gracias de nuavo y en lo que te pueda ayudar


----------



## taul

estoy buscando el diagrama de samsung CN5314WB , chasis P63SA
el regulador esta borrado y no se que numero es


----------



## Tacatomon

taul dijo:


> estoy buscando el diagrama de samsung CN5314WB , chasis P63SA
> el regulador esta borrado y no se que numero es



Revisa si esto te sirve.
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/22002/SAMSUNG_CN-3383V.html

Saludos.


----------



## jaftsu

Un cordial saludo a todos, alguien de ustedes me puede ayudar, estoy localizando el diagrama para una T.V. Philips modelo 21PT9457/85 chasis Ssk4.OL CA, si alguien me pudiese ayudar se lo agradeceria.


----------



## maximoss3500

Hola amigos Foreros!! como estan? 
escrivo para pedirles un favor es para ver si alguno de ustedes tienen en sus manos el diagrama electrico o esquema de la Unidad Dental HB 2000 ya que e BUSCADO en el FORO y no encuentro NADA referente a lo que busco, les agradesco !!!


----------



## JLCG

buenas sera q*UE* tienen el diagrama electrico de la fuente atx diamond de 300w, llevo casi una semana buscando y no lo encuentro.. si alguin lo tiene le agradeceria mucho q*UE* lo publicara porfavorr... espero supronta respuesta


----------



## Helminto G.

pues de esa fuente en especifico no creo que la encuentres pero por algun lado coloque varios diagramas de atx la mayoria trabaja igual y no creo que te sea complicado entender la tuya en base a esos diagramas, usa el buscador si encuentro en donde esta lo pongo aca


----------



## drekc

sting dijo:


> hola dreck me puedes ayudar con el diagrama del modelo sony  lbt-xb44 gracias
> 
> gracias muchachos necesito el diagrama para poder armar mi casetera ya que al parecer le faltan partes es un sony lbt-xb44 gracias espero que me ayuden
> 
> bebeto tendras el diagrama del sony hcd-xb44?



Si lo tengo, necesito un correo para podertelo mandar! Saludos!



jaftsu dijo:


> Un cordial saludo a todos, alguien de ustedes me puede ayudar, estoy localizando el diagrama para una T.V. Philips modelo 21PT9457/85 chasis Ssk4.OL CA, si alguien me pudiese ayudar se lo agradeceria.




Hoola! Si lo tengo pero necesito un correo para mandartelo, Saludos!



nonelectronica dijo:


> como esta muy amable de tu parte no tenes el diagrama del tv 29 LG modelo 29FX5CL gracias...



Checalo bien por que solo tengo el 29FX"4"CL, saludos.



Elhant dijo:


> Gracias Tacatomon, pero no encuentro nada
> 
> perdon el modelo es 20F512T Chasis M123A



Solo tengo este, espero te sirva! Saludos!


----------



## Astharoth

Hola Drekc por casualidad no tienes el diagrama del televisor Goldstar CR-820 y tambien del televisor Samsung BT-303K. De antemano de doy las gracias


----------



## rafaudio

hola amigos, necesito diagramas del lbt-xb44, gracias


----------



## betodj

Amigo rafaaudio te informo que es un mismo modelo (hcd-xb44 o LBT-XB44 ) 
(descargalo y veras ,fijate en las letras pequeñas que estan al lado inferior izquierdo de la foto )

te dejo el enlace para descargarlo:



Un fraternal saludo.....


----------



## Jorge Rodriguez

hola soy nuevo en el foro ando buscando el diagrama del Tv philip 14pt556 si aguien puede ayudarme. Gracias.


----------



## rafaudio

Muchas gracias amigo betodj. Espero resolver. 

Otro saludo para ti....


----------



## betodj

rafaudio dijo:


> Muchas gracias amigo betodj. Espero resolver.
> 
> Otro saludo para ti....



De nada rafaudio, te invito a seguir participando en el foro.

¡El foro lo hacemos todos....!


----------



## endryc1

hola, si alguien pudiera subir el esquema del amplificador marca toa modelo ta268 le estare agradecido eternamente, gracias mil


----------



## rafaudio

betodj, no puedo descargar el pdf desde el link que me pasate, mi conexion es lenta y no me da tiempo, el servidor me interrumpe la descarga. Si tienes otro link, por favor pasamelo. Lo que realmente nececito son los diagramas de la etapa de potencia. A lo mejor me puedes ayudar. sucede que tengo la placa de potencia
(buena) de un equipo roto y la quiero usar como amplificador para la pc, me parece que alguna señal me activa el muting del amplificador.

betodj, no puedo descargar el pdf desde el link que me pasate, mi conexion es lenta y no me da tiempo, el servidor me interrumpe la descarga. Si tienes otro link, por favor pasamelo. Lo que realmente nececito son los diagramas de la etapa de potencia. A lo mejor me puedes ayudar. sucede que tengo la placa de potencia
(buena) de un equipo roto y la quiero usar como amplificador para la pc, me parece que alguna señal me activa el muting del amplificador.


----------



## betodj

Ok prueba este otro enlace: http://depositfiles.com/files/ay6thtzw7

Precisamente yo hice lo que pretendes realizar, con resultados extraordinarios (de hecho lo sigo usando en fiestas)

Realice lo siguiente:
1) Deshabilite el uP de control de panel, etc. (finalidad NO interferir en el control manual que voy a emplear).
2) Utilizar la entrada MD (si la señal de audio viene de la PC). como ya no tenemos en el panel, la seleccion de funcion (tape, aux, tuner, cd) tenemos que "puentear" el CI 102, que es el selector digital de funcion (ver figura).
3) La activacion del rele de salida de audio, se hace de forma externa mediante un interruptor pequeño. (ver figura) (los 9V se toman de la misma placa). (obviamente poner otro interruptor para la alimentacion general, con un foco indicador)
4)Quite todo el panel frontal, la charola de CD (no servia) y recorte el chasis. incorpore un control de volumen. Vu metro, el uso que tiene en mi equipo es solo para amplificar  los bajos.
(segun la aplicacion debes incorporar en ecualizador externo)

PD  Despues subo una foto. 

Un saludo...


----------



## rafaudio

betodj ya pude descargar los planos del LBT XB44
creo que a lo que te refieres con la entrada es puentear los canales de video directo a la entrada de la placa del amplificacion de pot?
porque la salida del CI102 va hacia el ecualizador ci210
por otra parte la placa del amplificador de potencia tiene una señal on-off
Que debo hacer con ella?
Gracias de antemano colega
Si puedes cuelga unas fotos para ver como te quedo


----------



## nitai

Hola amigos, si alguien tiene el diagrama del TV PHILIPS 20GR 1355/77B, lo agradeceria, y sobre todo el diagrama del TV TOSHIBA C-1423P.
Muchas gracias a todos y suerte.


----------



## gragoliat

Que tal ando buscando el diagrama de un televisor philips de 29" el modelo es 29pv702235 con numero de chasis 27t800 7629, llevo dias buscandolo si alguien lo tiene, hechenme la mano.... Gracias!!!

Jejeje se me olvido poner el correo Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## betodj

nitai dijo:


> Hola amigos, si alguien tiene el diagrama del TV PHILIPS 20GR 1355/77B, lo agradeceria, y sobre todo el diagrama del TV TOSHIBA C-1423P.
> Muchas gracias a todos y suerte.



Que tal nitai el diagrama de la tv toshiba quiza este en:


http://search.4shared.com/q/1/TV toshiba 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,28/
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,13/

PD. enlaces posteados por el colega el-rey-julien


----------



## camarohero

buenas tardes queria ver si tenias el diagrama 
de la pantalla de esta maquina CNC
es la trak.a.g.e.2
me urge
gracias de antemano


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenos dias, muy bueno este post. Mi inquietud es por un el diagrama de un Power Mixer (un ampli) marca Fender modelo LX 1504, el numero de la placa es 039227 por si sirve de algo, tiene quemado el transistor Q3 y la resistencia R15 de la placa. Si alguien tiene el diagrama barbaro o simplemente si tienen los codigos de los componentes tambien fantastico, bueno desde ya les estoy agradecidos por la ayuda que me puedan brindar. (no es con fines comerciales, realmente es un ampli que se usa en una parroquia para sonorizar las celebraciones) Nuevamente Muchas gracias. sergio.


----------



## Quique

Hola drekc.
Necesito el diagrama de un AKAI AM-U04. Busco un transistor de una placa que tiene de nombre AMU-4001.
Cualquier ayuda sera bien recibida 
Gracias.


----------



## integradin

Ando buscando el diagrama de un grabadorsito sanyo cwm-5 
A ver si alguien me lo pudiera facilitar ya que no lo puedo encontrar 

Gracias


----------



## ENRIQUE PAVIA

buenos dias mi apreciada amiga.

observando tus mensajes deseo preguntarte si tienes el digrama electrico o el manual de servicio de un tv que es muy viejo pero muy bueno y el cual quiero reparar. Es un goldstar 19  pulgadas pero la placa del modelo ya no se distingue. solo pude observar que en el circuito impreso dice algo como GSEP-2112 y eso es todo lo que puedo ver. Podrias ayudarme enviandome esa informacion a mi correo Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com.

muchas gracias amiga.


----------



## Helminto G.

lee las noras del foro, no puedes poner tu correo en el cuerpo del mensaje


----------



## ENRIQUE PAVIA

OK. DISCULPENME LO TOMARE EN CUENTA. NO LEI BIEN ESTA NORMA.
buenos dias mi apreciada amiga.

observando tus mensajes deseo preguntarte si tienes el digrama electrico o el manual de servicio de un tv que es muy viejo pero muy bueno y el cual quiero reparar. Es un goldstar 19 pulgadas pero la placa del modelo ya no se distingue. solo pude observar que en el circuito impreso dice algo como GSEP-2112 y eso es todo lo que puedo ver. 

GRACIAS MIL.

buenos dias mi apreciada amiga.

observando tus mensajes deseo preguntarte si tienes el digrama electrico o el manual de servicio de un tv que es muy viejo pero muy bueno y el cual quiero reparar. Es un goldstar 19 pulgadas pero la placa del modelo ya no se distingue. solo pude observar que en el circuito impreso dice algo como GSEP-2112 y eso es todo lo que puedo ver.


----------



## Panzer2

Quique dijo:


> Hola drekc.
> Necesito el diagrama de un AKAI AM-U04. Busco un transistor de una placa que tiene de nombre AMU-4001.
> Cualquier ayuda sera bien recibida
> Gracias.



Hola Quique! Decime que transistor es el que te falta, d*ame la nomenclatura que figura en la placa* y te digo. Decime si es la placa AMU-4001A ó AMU-4001B.
Ah! Si tenés el *Manual de Usuario de este ampli*, por favor subilo que a mí me falta.
Saludos


----------



## ENRIQUE PAVIA

Hola drek como estas amiga.
Recibi una respuesta a mi correo pero creo que no coincide con lo que yo estoy solicitando o sera que yo no estoy entendiendo tu pregunta.
En todo caso yo lo que estoy solicitando es el diagrama o manual de servicio de un tv viejito marca goldstar pero solo puedo ver en el chassis un numero que dice gsep -2112.
Si alguien pudiera ayudarme les agradesco enormemente.

Atte.

Enrique pavia


----------



## ekio

Muy buenas, pues yo necesito el esquema de la TV PHILIPS 21PT4475/21...es posible??

Mil gracias


----------



## DATAGENIUS

drekc dijo:


> Hola! con el simple hecho de aprender y aprender, me pongo a dispocision de ustedes con la finalidad de compartir algun diagrama que necesiten solo respondan con marca y modelo del equipo, si lo tengo con mucho gusto se los hago llegar.
> saludoss



 Hola Drekc, quería felicitarte por tu tan buena voluntad al compartir ya por bastante tiempo tu información de planos y diagramas.

Pensé que era bueno encomiar tu esfuerzo y animarte a que sigas colaborando tanto en este hilo como en cualquier otro de tu interés 

Por ahora no necesito planos, pues dejé la reparación por el diseño y la mantención, pero sé lo urgente de tener un plano en muchas ocasiones.

Ojalá los demás foreros sigan agradeciendo tu incondicional gran aporte y para lo que pueda ayudarte, estamos a tu disposición


----------



## JAOJ

hola disculpen las molestias, pero encontre este tema y me gustaria a ver si me podrian ayudar a conseguir el diagrama de la television RCA Modelo: F20201WN es para un proyecto de reparacion (o sea reparar esta TV), la ya mencionada) y les agradeceria mucho su ayuda lo mas pronto posible.

gracias¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenos dias drek, en el mensaje 199 de este post, consulte en gral. a ver si alguien de casualidad tenia el diagrama de un Power Mixer (un ampli) marca Fender modelo LX 1504, como ya van varias semanas y no obtuve respuesta te pido en la medida de tus posibilidades si te podes fijar en tus archivos, sea por si o por no te pido me lo comuniques. Desde ya agraqdecidisimo. Sergio.


----------



## mcrven

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenos dias drek, ...


_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/266503/ _
A todos aquellos que le escriben a DREKC.

Les dejo el enlace al último post de la amiga Sofía.

No haré comentarios al respecto ni voy a opinar tampoco.

Fue una decisión de ella y solo quiero informar al respecto pero, si voy a opinar acerca de algo que siempre recalcamos en los posts, en diferentes ocasiones y es que LEAN todo el hilo antes de comentar o hacer observaciones.

Por otro lado, en el mismo hilo hay aporte que pueden conducir a la localización de diagramas. Sin asegurar nada, por supuesto.

Saludos:


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes mcrven, gracias por tu aclaracion, yo ya habia leido el mensaje que  me indicas, pero como posterior a ese mensaje hay otros de drekc, pense que el tema estaba resuelto. Igualmente gracias.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

bueno mcrven, tienes toda la razón al mencionar que debiéramos de leer todo el hilo...

Te confieso que leí hasta como la 3º página y parecía que tendrían una continuidad similar las otras páginas... al parecer me salté las decisivas.

 Sin embargo, no me arrepiento de haber dejado mi mensaje ya que da el ejemplo a los demás, tanto para este hilo como para cualquier otro hilo, de que debemos de saber ser agradecidos con los esfuerzos que se hagan por ayudarnos a los demás... es una cualidad muy humana saber agradecer...  lo único que lamento es haber llegado tarde, pues tal vez si lo hubiera puesto en las primeras páginas de este hilo, hubieran ocurrido al menos 2 cosas buenas: por un lado tal vez no hubiera tomado esa decisión y, por otro, más de alguno hubiera entendido y seguido el ejemplo.

Si a estas alturas parece no ser muy útil darle las gracias... al menos que sirva para que no se nos olvide agradecer lo que otros estén haciendo por nosotros... no creo que cueste mucho verdad? 

Bueno, para no caer en moderación si es que saco al hilo de tema... les comento que recuerdo que mucho tiempo atrás, había una revista de electrónica que entre sus hojas centrales colocaba siempre algún diagrama de TV y otros equipos... la cosa es que creo haber visto a alguien que se dio el trabajo de escanear el material y comprimirlo... pues, no pido que lo publiquen, pues puede ser ilegal  pero si alguien lo consigue (o yo mismo) bajarlo en su PC, descomprimirlo y ofrecer puntualmente lo que tenga  propongo eso si no ofende o pasa a llevar alguna norma 

Bueno, mis disculpas a los moderadores por este exabrupto , pues solo intento contribuir, apoyar y participar lo mejor que puedo


----------



## Edu-D

Saludos compañero me podrian ayudar si alguno de ustedes tiene en sus manos...

El diagrama de un televisor... Daytron Modelo: DCB-4009FR un poquito viejito


----------



## CISPATV

drekc dijo:


> Hola! con el simple hecho de aprender y aprender, me pongo a dispocision de ustedes con la finalidad de compartir algun diagrama que necesiten solo respondan con marca y modelo del equipo, si lo tengo con mucho gusto se los hago llegar.
> saludoss



Gracias de antemano por su altruismo. Necesito el diagrama de un TV Hyundai HEH-21pf. Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Edu-D dijo:


> Saludos compañero me podrian ayudar si alguno de ustedes tiene en sus manos...
> 
> El diagrama de un televisor... Daytron Modelo: DCB-4009FR un poquito viejito



Edu si aun lo necesitas me puedes mencionar que jungla lleva, que micro y que CI en la fuente, es por si hay alguna diferencia y sea el mismo algunos que tengo


----------



## Edu-D

Solo lleva dos transistores que hay por la fuente que son D880 y solo un integrado que es el TA7670P lo he buscado en internet y por mas que busco no encuentro

Veo que esta marca le pertece a daewoo subo unas fotos del televisor y placa...


----------



## azgamorth

buena tarde a todos 
necesito de su ayuda, estoy buscando el manual de servicio de un microcomponente sony CMT-HPR95 o mas especifico el diagrama de la fuente.
de antemano gracias.


----------



## tronik

hola amigos e creado este tema para solucionar en parte a todos los amigos reparadores 
que se que en este grandioso foro hay mas de uno,
hago este tema para pasar información respecto a diagramas de tv (trc,lcd y plasma)
y de otros aparatos mas pero precisamente tengo mas de tv que de otros aparatos .

en si este tema consiste en pedir un diagrama y yo mandarles respectivo diagrama
y si no lo tengo otro amigo que lo tenga que nos lo proporcione 
y así pasar información 

recuerden pidan con confianza los diagramas de Tv en especial 

gracias 

pd: no sabia donde poner este tema así que lo puse aquí


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate esta sección 

*Documentación, circuitos y esquemas*

Mejor colocá tu propuesta ahí y luego a éste le picas en "mensaje inapropiado" y le pedis a un administrador que lo elimine 

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo

tronik dijo:


> hola amigos e creado este tema para solucionar en parte a todos los amigos reparadores
> que se que en este grandioso foro hay mas de uno,
> hago este tema para pasar información respecto a diagramas de tv (trc,lcd y plasma)
> y de otros aparatos mas pero precisamente tengo mas de tv que de otros aparatos .
> 
> en si este tema consiste en pedir un diagrama y yo mandarles respectivo diagrama
> y si no lo tengo otro amigo que lo tenga que nos lo proporcione
> y así pasar información
> 
> recuerden pidan con confianza los diagramas de Tv en especial
> 
> gracias
> 
> pd: no sabia donde poner este tema así que lo puse aquí




¿ Y tu propuesta no es lo que se trata en este post ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/diagramas-diagramas-mas-diagramas-26236/


----------



## tronik

ok entiendo
y nose si sean las leyes de este foro 

pero creo que si algun forista tiene una propuesta mejor de tema porque encerrarse en uno solo 
yo se que se crea el un lió en hacer muchos temas ala ves 
pero que el propietario de este foro elimine los que menos resultados dan a asi darle oportunidad a otros con mejores propuestas 

pd: no lo digo en forma de enojado ajjaja XD
sino que este foro me a apoyado mucho y yo personalmente por eso quiero darles un poco de lo que tengo y asi   a todos aquellos amigos que ayudan a ayudar, ayudarlos XDaajajajaj nice lo que quice decir con eso de ayudarlos 
ok gracias 

si estoy mal 
aganlo saber


----------



## DOSMETROS

Está muy bueno que ayudes con esquemas , y eso es bienvenido aquí , pero ponelo donde la gente lo va a buscar , así lo encuentran . Y queda ordenado 

Saludos !


----------



## jgvh75

¡Hola y buen día! (no se entienda sólo por ¡buenos días!, si no por el concepto "día" de 24h ) 

Escribo para solicitarte el diagrama para un televisor Daewoo DTQ-2134SS, ya que tengo el problema de que no se activa el menú del susodicho; todo comenzó desde un apagón, recién volvió la luz ya no encendía, sólo con el control remoto pero sin poder cambiar canal ni subir/bajar volumen, leyendo en la web me encontré con una posible solución de desbloqueo (haciendo referencia sobre una combinación de teclas a pulsar en el control), ya que imaginé que era eso; sin embargo, después de un rato de andar jugando con el control, todo indicaba que mi problema se había solucionado, pero ¡oh, sorpresa!, el menú no apareció, ni me es posible cambiar a entrada de video ni seleccionar canales arriba del canal 13 desde entonces.

Esa es mi triste historia , así que recurro a ti en espera de que puedas contar con el diagrama de este aparato o algún otra alma caritativa que se compadezca de mi .

De antemano, agradezco la atención dada.

Saludos.


----------



## fabioguarin

y toodo por no usar el buscador XD


----------



## jgvh75

fabioguarin dijo:


> y toodo por no usar el buscador XD



La verdad he buscado en la web y encontré sitios donde _ubiqué_ dicho diagrama, más hay que pagar para poder descargar; por tal motivo, y leyendo el texto de tronik y su desinterés en solo compartir información (si eso es problema para algunos), es que recurro a él y no por flojera en buscar, de hecho, la razón de buscar más conocimiento fué lo que me trajo hasta este foro y no sólo por esperar que me cayera del cielo.

_*Como escribí en mi presentación, la búsqueda de información me trajo aquí, y por ese aprendizaje obtenido es que formo parte también de un excelente foro.*_

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

jgvh75 dijo:


> ...diagrama para un televisor Daewoo DTQ-2134SS...


Desarmá el TV y fijate el código del chasis. Ese es el que tenés que buscar, no por modelo de TV 

En la red suelen estar casi todos los que busques.

Saludos


----------



## fabioguarin

jgvh75 dijo:


> La verdad he buscado en la web y encontré sitios donde _ubiqué_ dicho diagrama, más hay que pagar para poder descargar; por tal motivo, y leyendo el texto de tronik y su desinterés en solo compartir información (si eso es problema para algunos), es que recurro a él y no por flojera en buscar, de hecho, la razón de buscar más conocimiento fué lo que me trajo hasta este foro y no sólo por esperar que me cayera del cielo.
> 
> _*Como escribí en mi presentación, la búsqueda de información me trajo aquí, y por ese aprendizaje obtenido es que formo parte también de un excelente foro.*_
> 
> Saludos.



hola
respecto a lo que dijiste tenes razón, no edite el mensaje por que seria huirle a los problemas, pero quise decirlo en general, solo lo dije por que crearon un tema que ya existía y no buscaron  pero no no pense que te lo tomaras personal hno:
aun asi disculpa pss:pss:
saludos


----------



## tronik

este es el diagrama

perdon por escribir antes de leer tu falla
para reparar tu problema lo mejor seria cambiarle la eeprom 
bajate el ponyprog y con un quemador cualquiera lo pasas ala tv

aqui esta el diagrama y eeprom


----------



## jgvh75

tronik dijo:


> este es el diagrama
> 
> perdon por escribir antes de leer tu falla
> para reparar tu problema lo mejor seria cambiarle la eeprom
> bajate el ponyprog y con un quemador cualquiera lo pasas ala tv
> 
> aqui esta el diagrama y eeprom



Muchas gracias tronik por la información y la presteza; respecto al EEPROM , me lo imaginaba, más no lo quise considerar, en seguida me pongo a trabajar con él.

Nuevamente muchas gracias. 



fabioguarin dijo:


> hola
> respecto a lo que dijiste tenes razón, no edite el mensaje por que seria huirle a los problemas, pero quise decirlo en general, solo lo dije por que crearon un tema que ya existía y no buscaron  pero no no pense que te lo tomaras personal hno:
> aun asi disculpa pss:pss:
> saludos



¡Disculpa aceptada!, considero que no lo hiciste con mala intención, ya que también Fogonazo y DOSMETROS advirtieron de tal situación , así que te pido disculpas al mismo tiempo.

Saludos.

PD. Veo que ya movieron el mensaje a donde debió estar desde el principio . Gracias moderadores.


----------



## pandacba

Edu-D dijo:


> Solo lleva dos transistores que hay por la fuente que son D880 y solo un integrado que es el TA7670P lo he buscado en internet y por mas que busco no encuentro
> 
> Veo que esta marca le pertece a daewoo subo unas fotos del televisor y placa...
> 
> [


Figura nro de chasis en la placa? Es posible que gente amiga y colega lo tenga ya lo he pedido, mientras si te parece me puedes comentar que problema aqueja a este modelo?


----------



## Enocas

Hola, tienes algun diagrama de un lineal de RF para fm, ya sea de 150w, 250w, 300w o 600w?
no importa la marca, to tengo un exitador de 30 w que se que con ese puedo exitar cualquiera de los que quiero. Gracias de ante mano!

Otra cosa! soy nuevo en el foro y no se como crear o postear mi propia pregunta< como le hago?


----------



## Edu-D

pandacba dijo:


> Figura nro de chasis en la placa? Es posible que gente amiga y colega lo tenga ya lo he pedido, mientras si te parece me puedes comentar que problema aqueja a este modelo?



Lamentablemente el numero de chasis se borro y no lo pude ver ya que este modelo es aproximado a los 80... El problema de este modelo que no se cual es el numero de flyback orginal... ya se ha tratado de reemplazar otros pero sin exito la placa esta enterita no se le ha cambiado nada solo ese componente que lo tenia dañado y ahi esta guardado hasta encontrar otro televisor igual y encontrar el repuesto....

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Edu, casi seguro que lo tengo, asi que no pierdas las eperanzas, ni bien la consiga a la información te la subo
Saludos


----------



## Edu-D

Muchas gracias compañero pandacba por la ayuda... Espero que se encuentre informacion sobre este modelo...


----------



## Enocas

Hola amigos del foro, de nuevo mi pregunta. Como posteo una pregunta o mejor dicho, Como inicio un tema?
Gracias y mil disculpas con la pregunta, esque soy nuevo en el foro y casi que no lo se usar.


----------



## pandacba

Antes que nada anda al buscador que figura al comienzo de la página arriba a la derecha y fijate si no hay ya un tema, puede no aparecer nada o pueden aparecer distintos hilos que traten algo similar te fijas cual ea más acorde y alli efectuas tu consulta como hiciste aqui... 
Hace la busqueda de distintas formas y luego que estas seguro que no hay nada, elegis en el area que este acorde a tu tema

Para ello fijate arriba de esta página antes del primer post dice 


> Foros de Electrónica > Temas de Interés > Documentación, circuitos y esquemas



Son tres partes, en la primera, si haces clikc te mostrara todos los temas del foro, la segunda, en este caso "temas de interes" si haces click alli te lleva a la lista que hay en temas de interes y por último, "Documentaicón, circuitos y esquemas, que es este tema según reza el título

Aabao de listado de los temas vas a ver que dice inicar nuevo tema, le das click alli y te aparece para poner el titulo del tema y una ventana similar a esta para colocar tu pregunta.
Trata que sea decritptiva aportando la mayor informacion posible, puedes subir esquemas o imagenes que ayuden , si vas a avanzado abjajo vera que se puede adjuntar archivos al hacer esto aparecera una ventana oonde te dice el tamaño máximo según el tipo de archivo.
Otra forma  de poner una imagen es si la tienes en algun sitio, toama la URL de la misma y te vas a la barra de esta ventana al segundo icono que dice insertar iamgen, te habre una ventanita, colocas alli la dirección y una vez que gurades tendras la imagen.....

Vas a tener que ir provando por alli sale a la primera otra veces no, de todas formas siemrpe habra foristas dispuestos a darte una mano


----------



## Enocas

Mil gracias! nada mejor que un foro y personas dispuestas!


----------



## drekc

Hola a todos! 
Una gran disculpa, me desconecte por un largo tiempo pero ya estoy de regreso, a darle con todo!!! Saludos a todos!!!

Hola de nuevo! Se que no es el tema pero necesito de su ayuda...=( 
Tengo un micro hi-fi system LG XC102, realiza todas las funciones pero no tiene nada de sonido, alguno de ustedes sabe que pasa?? 
Anteriormente me habia llegado otro LG con el mismo problema y con tan solo modificar algunos parametros del modo de servicio el minicomponente se escuchò, el problema con este otro microcomponente es que el control remoto no tiene teclado numerico y no se como entrar al mod service!! 
Si alguien puede ayudarme con este pequeño problema se los agradecere mucho!
P.D si alguien quiere estos parametros *QUE* les mensiono, con gusto se los hago llegar!


----------



## Gerson strauss

Conozco un sitio que tiene muchos diagramas gratis, no tiene registro ni limites en las descargas, el sitio es http://cazadiagramas.blogspot.com espero les pueda servir


----------



## mcrven

drekc dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> Una gran disculpa, me desconecte por un largo tiempo pero ya estoy de regreso, a darle con todo!!! Saludos a todos!!!



La verdad amiga Sofia, es que, particularmente, me complace saberte de regreso, como bien dices, después de largo tiempo.

FELIZ REGRESO...

En cuanto a tu petición, no tengo forma de ayudarte. Solo voy a suministrar este enlace: http://electrotanya.com

Es una página rusa que tiene bastantes cosas: diagramas, manuales de servicio, informes técnicos y otros.
Permiten descargar, sin registrarse, hasta 2 archivos al día.

Espero que les pueda ser útil.

Saludos:


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola nuevamente, Feliz regreso drekc.  Mira yo te consulte hace unos meses (fijate en los mensajes 199 y en la replica del mismo en el 210) por si tenes el esquema de ese ampli.  Nuevamente te agradezco tu colaboracion sea tanto por si o por no. Un cordial saludo y realmente BIENVENIDO.


----------



## lorena1982

Hola.
No se si tendràs de casualida el diagrama de bàscula magellan 8300.


----------



## ingser04

Hola buenas tardes.
Solicito tu apoyo para un  diagrama de TV mitsui modelo MTV-1422.
Gracias por tu apoyo, saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

haber si algun moderador si nos ayuda; acumular todos los diagramas de este tema y lo pasa a la primera pagina seria de gran ayuda


----------



## Cacho

Cómo no, sólo decime dónde están todos los diagramas. O mejor aún, descargalos, creá un archivo comprimido en partes (en formato .zip mejor) y subilo en un post.

Así se puede pasar a la primera página mucho más rápido y fácil .

Saludos


----------



## taul

amigo Gerson strauss
el link de cazadiagramas me sirvio encontre el diagrama y resolvi el problema gracias por la ayuda


----------



## tronik

Diagrama MTV-1422 tarde pero es mejor que este en el foro para mayor comodidad =)


----------



## mcrven

Hola amigos todos,

estoy necesitando el diagrama o manual de servicio de un AIWA mod. CX-NAJ50U.

El mismo se ha podido ubicar en diferentes foros a los cuales estoy suscrito, de paso, pero, es pago y no es posible hacer la compra debido a restricciones del sistema de divisas de mi país.

Así que, si alguien posee el diagrama y lo pudiese suministrar, se le agradece.

Saludos:


----------



## Cacho

¿Alguno de estos no te sirve?
http://www.4shared.com/document/tr9wKl-2/hi_fi_aiwa_cs_naj54u_cx_nbl54l.htm

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/59763/_Aiwa_NSX-S50_NSX-S52_CX-NS50_CX-NS52.html

Saludos


----------



## jaisel

hola drekc de casualidad no tendras el esquema del equipo modelo PAnasonic SA-AK520
saludos JAISEL....


----------



## Cacho

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/1834/Panasonic_SAAK40.html
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/3925/Panasonic_sa-ak20.html
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/35798/panasonic_sa-ak320.html

¿Alguno de esos no va?
Si no, revisá la sección donde se encuentran esos esquemas que hay muchíiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimos más.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Alguno de estos no te sirve?
> http://www.4shared.com/document/tr9wKl-2/hi_fi_aiwa_cs_naj54u_cx_nbl54l.htm
> 
> http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/59763/_Aiwa_NSX-S50_NSX-S52_CX-NS50_CX-NS52.html
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por la info Cacho, ya los había visto pero no los había bajado.

Es que el aparato tiene problemas con la protección y, si no es el diagrama correcto, difícilmente se puede rastrear.

De todas formas, después de darles una mirada con el visor de PDF, los bajé para revisar con detenimiento a ver si se parecen.

A fines de info, te indico que, el primero de los dos lo bajé de eserviceinfo, que también lo tiene como multipart de 2 piezas. En 4shared hay que suscribirse y, ya tengo tantas suscripciones que no recuerdo si me suscribí con ellos alguna vez. No pude encontrar la nota.

En fin, espero me pueda servir.

Agradecido pues por despertar algo la curiosidad.

Saludos:


----------



## gerardo tovar

hola compañeros
estoy buscando un diagrama de un modular SHARP el modelo es CD-C622
si alguien lo tiene se lo agradesco

de antemano gracias


----------



## pandacba

Mcrven

Aqui te dejo el manual de tu equipo


----------



## DOSMETROS

No se si esta dire ya está posteada aqui , no tengo ganas de revisar 255 mensajes 

http://www.audio-circuit.dk/Schematics.htm

Saludos !


----------



## Cacho

De nada McRaven, aunque de poca ayuda fui.
Ahí te pasó Panda los esquemas que buscabas.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven

Cacho dijo:


> De nada McRaven, aunque de poca ayuda fui.
> Ahí te pasó Panda los esquemas que buscabas.
> 
> Saludos



La ayuda nunca es poca Cacho. Y en esta oportunidad me fue de mucho valor tu aporte, el modelo de AIWA del primer link - http://www.4shared.com/document/tr9wKl-2/hi_fi_aiwa_cs_naj54u_cx_nbl54l.htm - que, aún si no se asemeja en lo más mínimo al que yo solicité, resultó ser el apropiado. Para adivino Dios, decimos acá.

Debo agradecer también a Pandacha por su aporte. Solo que ese diagrama difiere mucho del que aportó Cacho.

A los dos les reitero mi agradecimiento por su colaboración.

Saludos:



DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se si esta dire ya está posteada aqui , no tengo ganas de revisar 255 mensajes
> 
> http://www.audio-circuit.dk/Schematics.htm
> 
> Saludos !



Pues no amigo, en esa página ni el más leve indicio de AIWA.

Saludos y Gracias:


----------



## pandacba

Fijate que dice en el frente y que dice en la parte posterior, algunas veces difieren en lo que dice en un lado y el otro. con esa denominación se encuetnra en un CD original de servicio de Aiwa

Pasame lo que dice en ambos lados sin omitir nada, y si podes una foto para poder cotejar


----------



## mcrven

pandacba dijo:


> Fijate que dice en el frente y que dice en la parte posterior, algunas veces difieren en lo que dice en un lado y el otro. con esa denominación se encuetnra en un CD original de servicio de Aiwa
> 
> Pasame lo que dice en ambos lados sin omitir nada, y si podes una foto para poder cotejar



Bueno Pandacha, en el frente, parte alta del equipo, muestra CX-NAJ50 Digital Audio System. Al pie del frente muestra SUPER T-BASS 4-Channel Multi Amplifier System.
Atrás muestra Model CX-NAJ50U.

Ahora, te repito que, el modelo desplegado en el link

http://www.4shared.com/document/tr9wKl-2/hi_fi_aiwa_cs_naj54u_cx_nbl54l.htm

que me sugirió Dano, muestra el mismo aspecto frontal que el CX-NAJ50U. Las placas interiores, distribución de componentes y circuito, corresponden exactamente. Ambos llevan el mismo juego de integrados: STK490-310 y STK490-040S. El que tú me indicaste no lleva amplificadores integrados sino de componentes discretos y es muy parecido, si no igual al segundo que me sugirió Dano. La foto que pides está en la portada del manual del cs_naj54u_cx_nbl54l.

Ahora, no lo bajé de 4shared si no de eserviceinfo que también lo tiene en formato *.rar multipart de 2 piezas. Dese luego que esto es irrelevante.

Desde luego que, para verificar eso, los bajé todos y los contrasté con el propio equipo que, de hecho, está panza arriba en la mesa de operaciones a fin de tratar de ponerlo en marcha.

Declaro por tanto, que el propósito de mi solicitud fue logrado y también que el fin de este hilo se sigue cumpliendo.

Les reitero mi agradecimiento, tanto a ti como a Dano por el interés que han puesto en solventar mi requerimiento. Estos últimos posts (Digo últimos solo por el órden) sirvan para aclarar datos que nos permitan, en adelante, ampliar conocimientos.

Saludos:


----------



## pandacba

Perfecto, el tema de la U final hace referencia a otro modelo, esto es muy comun en los aiwa me ha pasdado muchas veces, Las letras finales establecen modelos para determinadas regiones, que pueden tener cambios parciales o como en algunos pocos caos todo es distinto solo la parte externa es igual.

En lo práctico has podido determinar algo sobre la falla?


----------



## Cacho

mcrven dijo:


> ...aún si no se asemeja en lo más mínimo al que yo solicité, resultó ser el apropiado. Para adivino Dios, decimos acá.


Es que ese tiene el mismo chasis, según leí (no me tocó lidiar con uno de esos nunca). Cambia el nombre según el mercado donde se venda.
Cuando dijiste que no te servía pensé que me había equivocado de modelo al buscarlo.


mcrven dijo:


> ...que me sugirió Dano, muestra...al segundo que me  sugirió Dano...tanto a ti como a Dano por el interés...


Dano, te llaman 

Saludos


----------



## mcrven

pandacba dijo:


> ...
> En lo práctico has podido determinar algo sobre la falla?



Solo eso... "ALGO".

El equipo está bloqueado por la protección. Logré hacer que encendiera retirando la R160 y llevando a masa la base del Q060. Los dos tienen que ver con la generación de la señal HOLD, la cual bloquea el aparato a través del procesador.

Aún así, no da sonido alguno. El MUTE también está activado. Desconecté el D501, que envía la señal y, durante unos segundos, logre escuchar algo. Luego, nada.

Todo el front end del ampli IC-101 levanta temperatura, así que, lleva a pensar que los dos STK están fritos.

Cuando concluya te cuento los resultados si te interesa.

Saludos:



Cacho dijo:


> Dano, te llaman
> 
> Saludos



Hombre... Es solo el precio de la FAMA.


----------



## pandacba

Bien restarur todo como estaba

La forma genérica de detemianr que paso es la siguiente
Coloca un texter en la salida a parlantes y masa, puesto por voltaje en 20DC endencer el aparato y ver que te marca, casi seguro que te va dar sobre rango si hay tensión en la linea de parlantes.

Si es asi fijate que esten presentes todas las tensiones de la fuente que alimentan al amplificador.

Estos equipos tienen muchos fusibles la mayoria del tipo litte fuse que se parecen a una resistencia de color marron bien clarito , por otro lado corrobora que lleguen las tensiones simetricas a todos los puntos de la etapa de potencia, una sola que falte hara aparecer tensión en la salidaa


----------



## biosystem

BEBETO 
buen dia 


me podras apoyar para localizar el diagrama del equipo philips 1060, es un mezclador de voceo





gracias








bebeto dijo:


> No Drekc, no lo tengo y googleando solo encuento el manual de instalación.. y motos Honda jejeje...
> 
> Si lo encuentro lo posteo...
> 
> PD1: Ya conceguí el diagrama del amplificador philips que solicité. Gracias igualmente.
> PD2: Tengo diagramas de viejos amplificadores Philips, aquél que lo necesite solo suba el modelo y en cuanto lo lea se los facilito.
> 
> Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Encuentro direcciones y las pego . . . 

http://www.electronica.ro/service_manuals/sony/clock_radio/

http://www.ampix.org/index.php?cat=4&page=2

http://arquivos.audiolist.org/

Saludos !


----------



## LUILLIMX

Saludos a tod@s alguien tendria el esquematico del pionner vsa303 muy agradecido de entemano

GRACIASSSS  todos


----------



## JAVIRU

Buen dia colegas! 

Depura casualidad alguien tien un diagrama de como hacer un gai-tronic y para un proyecto escolar! de antemana muchas gracias y agradeceria sus respuestas!


----------



## Helminto G.

me cae que ando mal, juro haber leido "como hacer un gin-tonic"...


----------



## SERGIOD

ELIHU TOVAR dijo:
			
		

> un placer saludarte colega...
> 
> en este link encontraras todos los diagramas que necesites
> bueno almenos yo los he encontrado todos.
> 
> http://www.clubdediagramas.com/
> 
> saludos!!!



Porque no compartes, con todo el foro los que descargaste seria un gran aporte


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me dio curiosidad lo de gai . . . 

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&sou...&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=1&biw=1008&bih=465

me salen teléfonos para minas


----------



## MARINO1509

Muy buenas noches tengan amigos, excelente foro, solicito el apoyo de Ud. necesito el diagramaTV philips tv philips 21pt9457/85 chasis ssk4 (no enciende), les agradeceria muchisimo su ayuda para encontrarlo a cambio les podria subir algun otro q tengo
Saludos
Si necesitan mi correo 










drekc dijo:


> Si lo tengo, necesito un correo para podertelo mandar! Saludos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoola! Si lo tengo pero necesito un correo para mandartelo, Saludos!
> 
> 
> 
> Checalo bien por que solo tengo el 29FX"4"CL, saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> Solo tengo este, espero te sirva! Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

Marino, bienvenido al foro
Te comento que Dreck cometio una infracciòn al pedir el correo, ya que eso esta expresamete prohibido en las normas del foro, te ruego quite tu correo editanto tu mensaje para evitarte inconvenientes.

Vere si tengo el modelo que solicitas


----------



## tronik

21pt9457/85 este es el diagrama saludos y suerto con la tv =)


----------



## MARINO1509

Extraordinario apoyo, muchas gracias verificare los voltajes en el diagrama que amablemente me proporcionaron, disculpen por el correo ingresado,  y les comentare los avances que tenga






tronik dijo:


> 21pt9457/85 este es el diagrama saludos y suerto con la tv =)


----------



## frapers

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenos dias, muy bueno este post. Mi inquietud es por un el diagrama de un Power Mixer (un ampli) marca Fender modelo LX 1504, el numero de la placa es 039227 por si sirve de algo, tiene quemado el transistor Q3 y la resistencia R15 de la placa. Si alguien tiene el diagrama barbaro o simplemente si tienen los codigos de los componentes tambien fantastico, bueno desde ya les estoy agradecidos por la ayuda que me puedan brindar. (no es con fines comerciales, realmente es un ampli que se usa en una parroquia para sonorizar las celebraciones) Nuevamente Muchas gracias. sergio.



Presisamente ahora tengo la tarjeta de ese amplificador en la mano, tarde pero si de algo sirve  Q3 = 2N4401 y R15 = 20K Ohms


----------



## jpc697

Hola....ando buscando el manual para conexiones de una radio cassette de un auto
Su modelo es:
DC 102-FULL stereo cassette deck philips

Ojala puedan ayudarme
Jpc697


----------



## RUIZ13

Hola buenos dias 
tengo un problema con un tv lcd que se le presenta una franja blanca en la pantalla como una nube es un sony kdl-32L4000 gracias de antemano, apaarente el problema es un filtro en la etapa de video pero no identifico la zona gracias


----------



## josevalez

Hola, un saludo cordial, busco el diagrama de un teatro en casa PANASONIC SA-HT730 no de woofer sino el cto. de mando donde esta la unidad de cd.


----------



## mcrven

Hola colegas,

Feliz Navidad a todos y los augurios por un 2012 de provecho y ventura.

Espero que alguien pueda tener o contribuir a la consecución del diagrama o manual de servicio de un receptor satelital marca Houston Tracker 0512-003, en especial la sección de fuente de poder.

Con el agradecimiento anticipado reciban mis cordiales saludos:


----------



## gerardo tovar

hola a todos.

Estoy buscando un manual o diagrama de un monitor de Pc marca MAG LT576s mod. 586

les agradesco cualquier ayuda.


----------



## PedroPedro

Hola compañeros. 

Para reparar una lente de cámara digital, Canon Ixus I-SD10, necesito encontrar el elemento (y su valor) que se instala sobre la cinta flexible, en la curva que controla los electro-imanes de abertura de la lente. Supongo que es un capacitor SMD. 

Les agradezco la atención.


----------



## yencas

Hola, me gustaria saber si alguien puede proporcionarme el diagrama de un amplificador JENSEN / PHASE LINEAR 240W 4-CH AMP, si mal no recuerdo el modelo es algo asi como   UPA424, ó en su defecto quiero saber cual es el IC1 en el circuito, es un chip de 25 patas, que se quemo pero revento el empaquetado y necesito reemplazarlo, gracias de antemano.

saludos.


----------



## davvidesspore

no escribo para pedir sino para agradecer por el aporte q*UE* encontre de la tv mitsui 1422


----------



## gerardo tovar

Hola 
necesito un diagrama de un conbo de VHS, DVD Phillips modelo DVP620VR/78 
o el de Sanyo modelo DVW-7200, (lo que pasa es que tengo los dos combos y se parecen)

de antemano Gracias


----------



## overs

necesitaria el esquema de un lcd Basicline modelo bl20720tdt, el cual se me ha averiado la fuente de alimentacion pero despues de repararla si gue sin encender. 

saludos


----------



## overs

buenas, la fuente es un aivp-0026 creo que la usa samsung y sanyo, saludos


----------



## miriam allemann

HOLA.necesito manual technics sl-pd847.dede ya muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

revisa por esta pagina ,hay algunos esquemas technics ,para ser mas precisos hay 208 esquemas,si no encontrás el modelo exacto busca alguno similar puede llegar a servir  http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,100/


----------



## Quique

Panzer2 dijo:


> Hola Quique! Decime que transistor es el que te falta, d*ame la nomenclatura que figura en la placa* y te digo. Decime si es la placa AMU-4001A ó AMU-4001B.
> Ah! Si tenés el *Manual de Usuario de este ampli*, por favor subilo que a mí me falta.
> Saludos



Hola Panzer2.
Se que esto es bastante viejo, pero tengo otro problema con este mismo ampli. No conectan los parlantes. Al elegir que salidas quiero usar (A o B) el relé pega y despega todo el tiempo, a la vez que el led de Clipping enciende. Tendrás idea de que puede ser? Ya conseguí el esquemático y el manual de usuario!
Gracias.


----------



## beatelectro

Hola buenas dias o buenas tardes señores del foro pues aca molestandolos un poco, bueno voy al grano necsito el manual de srvicio de RCA TV 14M41


----------



## el-rey-julien

beatelectro  y el chasis cual es ?


----------



## beatelectro

no se como identificar el chasis


----------



## el-rey-julien

esta serigrafiado  en el impreso,dentro del tv 
por ejemplo puede ser algo así  Chassis:                           . CN12C5   o algún otro numero parecido


----------



## beatelectro

creo estos son ENG 36A01G ó S283052B019275


----------



## el-rey-julien

mira aqui ,tiene que ser algun numero similar a estos , los que pusiste no son 
http://english.electronica-pt.com/electronics-search.php?find=RCA

los chasis mas comunes son los CTC175A

http://english.electronica-pt.com/chassis-to-model.php?modelo=RCA


----------



## beatelectro

okey!!! muchas gracias King-Julien


----------



## nitai

Hola; alguien tendrá el diagrama del  tv JVC modelo C-1484 (a).
Desde ya muy agradecido.


----------



## el-rey-julien

nitai dijo:


> Hola; alguien tendrá el diagrama del  tv JVC modelo C-1484 (a).
> Desde ya muy agradecido.



aqui lo tienes http://www.electronica-pt.com/index..._remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,15084/


----------



## nitai

Gracias REY-JULIEN, inapreciable ayuda me ayudo muchísimo, te doy 10 PUNTOS.
Que estés muy bien.


----------



## Panzer2

Quique dijo:


> Hola Panzer2.
> Se que esto es bastante viejo, pero tengo otro problema con este mismo ampli. No conectan los parlantes. Al elegir que salidas quiero usar (A o B) el relé pega y despega todo el tiempo, a la vez que el led de Clipping enciende. Tendrás idea de que puede ser? Ya conseguí el esquemático y el manual de usuario!
> Gracias.



Quique, debes tener continua en una de las salidas! No tengo el plano a mano, pero creo que usa STK0050 en la salida. Ubicà la salida de parlante en el integrado y midiendo con el tester en escala de 200v(para mas seguridad) medí, si hay continua en uno de los integrados ése esta mal! Cdo está bien, te dá mas o menos 0,05v. Suerte


----------



## Yosbel

Hola a todos, tengo un radio-cassette, que tiene un buen amplificador y buenas bocinas y quisiera que alguien me proporcionara el diagrama de la Sony modelo SFS-1000s.
gracias de antemano


----------



## beatelectro

buen@s tardes gente del foro vengo solicitando de ayuda para encontrar el manual de servcio de AIWA CX-ZL60LH


----------



## el-rey-julien

aqui esta,pero no se como se descarga 
http://www.servicemanualguide.com/e/action/ListInfo/index.php?page=8&classid=33&totalnum=14216

【AIWA】ZL60 LH ( ZL60LH ) Service Manual

http://www.service-manuals-e.com/e/action/ShowInfo.php?classid=7&id=28943


----------



## beatelectro

Gracias, descargando manual ahora!!!


----------



## jgvh75

el-rey-julien dijo:


> aqui esta,pero no se como se descarga
> http://www.servicemanualguide.com/e/action/ListInfo/index.php?page=8&classid=33&totalnum=14216
> 
> 【AIWA】ZL60 LH ( ZL60LH ) Service Manual
> 
> http://www.service-manuals-e.com/e/action/ShowInfo.php?classid=7&id=28943



Gracias por la información Rey, y tienes razón, está deshabilitado la descarga del archivo.
Al igual que beatelectro, necesito el diagrama para mi tío.
Si encuentro alguna otra página les comento.
Saludos.


----------



## Danizaca

Buenas tardes.
Quisiera saber si me pueden conseguir el manual de este modelo de tocadiscos, al que necesito arreglar la parte de radio y casset.

*Marca:* National 
*Modelo:* SS - 5000 S

Espero puedan ayudarme. Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## roppeca

Hola drekc...no encuentro este diagrama : LCD TV Norcent / modelo LT-3021WS ( 2003 )...si lo tuvieras te lo agradeceria y gracias de antemano por compartir...saludos !


----------



## Juan Ruiz

Hola estaria muy agradecido si pudiera conseguir el esquema de Sony Tuner Modelo NO.ST-SE200,lo que necesito es sobre todo la parte de la fuente de alimentación,he montado un par de veces el LA5667 y se vuelve a fundir.


Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## byxbyman1

hola a to2, quisiera saber si alguien tiene o sabe donde encuentro el manual de servicio o diagrama de la tv RCA, mod. F20583MKN01, NO LO ENCUENTRO POR NINGUN LADO.
GRACIAS A TO2


----------



## el-rey-julien

aqui buscalo http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,74/ quizás este el que buscas


----------



## byxbyman1

tnx mi rey, vamos a echar un vistaso...

salu2¡¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien

fijate por chasis,porque por modelo es mas dificil


----------



## byxbyman1

si men... ya me habían comentado pero no se lo encuentro, al menos en la etiqueta y buscarlo dentro sera hasta que puedan recibirme con mas tiempo para revisarla o repararla... tnx


----------



## el-rey-julien

el numero de chasis esta en la etiqueta de la tapa ,pero esta pegada del lado de adentro de la tapa,sino también puede estar serigrafiada en el pcb (cerquita de la fuente)


----------



## byxbyman1

ok gracias, lo busco


----------



## mcrven

el-rey-julien dijo:


> aqui buscalo http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,74/ quizás este el que buscas



Oye... Señor moderador real, ¿Porqué no pasas el tema a "Diagramas y más diagramas"?

Saludos:


----------



## el-rey-julien

echo ¡¡¡¡ 
saludos


----------



## Angel Huapalla

Buenos dias a toda la comunidad, espero no molestar, pero agradesco quien me puede pasar los datos para encontrar los siguientes diagramas:
Optimus STA-3190
Samsung SCM-9100
Technics SA-EX320
Muchas gracias por la atención prestadas


----------



## andrecuiaba

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,search/


----------



## Angel Huapalla

Gracias por el dato, no está lo que busco, pero me ha ilustrado como no te imaginas, espero devolver el gran favor algun dia. Muy agradecido


----------



## pprolas

hola drekc y a todos los que han hecho posible que este foro dure los años que lleva el post.
de antemano agradesco su altruismo, ya que se que el tema de buscar los diagramas es complicado.
les comento que soy aficionado y entre mi hermano y yo hacemos algunos trabajos de electrónica.
he estado buscando un diagrama de un amplificador coreano que es buffer y dos sátelites.
La marca es LEEM el modelo es SP-400A Hasta ahora solo se que maneja 250 watts para el buffer y 60 w para
cada canal de los sátelites. Si alguien sabe donde podría encontrar el diagrama se los agradecería.


----------



## jusesanmo

pakatelas dijo:


> hola drekc de casualidad no manejas diagramas de boom electricos de la linea jlg ya que tengo una parte pero me falta reparar una tarjeta SEVCON CONTROLLER BOARD JLG PARTS # 666/10623 pero no tengo las señales de entrada para simularlas y saber si funciona , controla la velocidad de unos motores de corriente directa y me estan fallando, gracias por aportar  tus diagramas



pakatelas usted tiene el listado de componentes de la tarjeta


----------



## beto5742

hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro, y soy relativamente nuevo en el tema de los televisores.
quiciera solicitar un diagrama de un televisor toshiba modeloCL14F22.


----------



## el-rey-julien

http://www.nodevice.es/manual/Toshiba.html revisa aqui


----------



## beto5742

no lo encontre alli pero gracias de todos modos...


----------



## Angel Huapalla

Hola Drekc, muchas gracias de antemano por tu respuesta, ¿tendras entre tus cosas un Mitsubishi TV Color, Modelo CS-2724R? muchas gracias por todos tus aportes. Un abrazo


----------



## gerardo tovar

Hola
por favor si alguien tiene el diagrama de un tv philips 19pr15-c122 chassis 19a800-7561
 de antemano gracias.


----------



## gerardo tovar

aca dejo unos diagramas sony que compre en un cd.

espero les sirva saludos.
no se como subir los demas, pesan mas de 5 mb
saludos.


----------



## taul

amigo gerardo tovar
tienes que usar winrar, y lo descomprimes, en 600mb o 700mb, es decir lo divides la cantidad de mb que tienes entre 700mb, el winrar lo hace todo, asi podras descargar los diagramas y subirlo al foro de electronica , y asi podras ayudar a muchos colegas 
me comentas como te fue


----------



## Fogonazo

taul dijo:


> amigo gerardo tovar
> tienes que usar winrar, y lo descomprimes, en 600mb o 700mb, es decir lo divides la cantidad de mb que tienes entre 700mb, el winrar lo hace todo, asi podras descargar los diagramas y subirlo al foro de electronica , y asi podras ayudar a muchos colegas
> me comentas como te fue



El sistema operativo del Foro *NO* permite subir 600Mb.

Si lo deseas, sube el material a un servidor externo.


----------



## gerardo tovar

Hola
Antes que nada felicitarlos a todos por sus aportes que me an ayudado mucho y
Felicitar a los moderadores por su ayuda.
Y aportar un poquito de lo mucho que me a ayudado este foro. 
un saludo a todos...

Y por ultimo un favor, si alguien tiene el diagrama de un tv philips 19pr15-c122 chassis 19a800-7561
de antemano gracias.


que les ayude la info. diagramas sony opcion1
opcion 2


----------



## el-rey-julien

si cada manual pesa entre 5 y 7 mb ,por ejemplo yo tengo cd de 700 megas y voy subiendo planos de a poco a medida que van pidiendo o necesitando ,algunos no los puedo subir por el tamaño,pero se los comprime en partes y listo


----------



## Astharoth

Hola 
Si alguien tiene el diagrama de un televisor IRT modelo CTK2100US u otro diagrama de los televisores IRT, se lo agradeceria muchisimo.


----------



## Adrian32

Hola, por favor alguien que pueda facilitarme el diagrama del tv admiral atv-1950 y el del tv celectric modelo CCTV91685. Lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## el-rey-julien

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,13/


----------



## orlamarilla

buenas. estoy necesitando el diagrama de una potencia megastar MAP 3100 no lo encuentro en ningun lado. muchas gracias!!


----------



## orlamarilla

buenas a todos los q aportan a este fantastico sitio. necesito si alguien lo tiene, el diagrama del amplificador marca ALARSONIK MX 2W. lo desarme y vi q tiene una resistencia rostisada y no se su valor. si son tan amables , se lo voy a agradecer. saludos


----------



## gadea

Ola soy nuevo por aca pero queria pedirles un favorsote jajaja si alguien tiene el diagrama de tv sony wega mod: FV 25KV300. Chasis BA-6 que melo pueda pasar de antemano muchas grasias y muy buen foro me an ayudado bastante

Saludos......


----------



## el-rey-julien

gadea aqui tienes el esquema http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...om_remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,610/

también lo tienes aqui al esquema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/tv-sony-excesivo-tamano-horizontal-24245/ a usar el buscador mas a menudo ¡¡¡


----------



## yordeynisgh

Hola a todos...

No se si estare bien ubicado, pero se habla de diagrama por todos lados, debe ser aquí lo que quiero buscar...

Me hace falta el diagrama del amplificador YAMAHA MRS400. Atiendo el audio de mi trabajo y tiene este tipo de emplificador.


----------



## martin alberto martinez

que tal amigo!! tendras algo sobre Audiobahn PAS 15AER, bocina amplificada.
trae un ampli clase D , meseria util algun diagrama, y la especificacion de corriente de los secundarios 
del transformador de potencia.
   Gracias. atte. :
 martin martinnez
uruapan michoacan


----------



## Germany

drekc dijo:


> Con el simple hecho de aprender y aprender, me pongo a disposición de ustedes con la finalidad de compartir algún diagrama que necesiten solo respondan con marca y modelo del equipo, si lo tengo con mucho gusto se los hago llegar.
> 
> saludos



es una mezcladora de 6 canales 

marca:  Radson
Modelo: RPA-6

si tuviera el diagrama se lo agradecería mucho


----------



## mariano22

Hola gente! como andan?

Alguien por casualidad tiene y me haría el favor de pasarme el diagrama del dimmer Lite-Puter DX625?

Porque tengo un problema con un testigo led de la salida del canal. Gracias de antemano!

Saludos!


----------



## AdrianOV

Hola, tengo un amplificador de sonido de 140 W es un 'VIETA CA-270', si alguien me da conseguido un manual de instrucciones se lo agradeceria

un saludo


----------



## gerardo tovar

Hola buen dia.
estoy Buscando un diagrama de una tv ORION  mod. STV2551

gracias de antemano.

si alguien necesita diagramas de SONY pueden solicitarme.

un saludo compañeros.


----------



## Azory

Hola a todos compañeros:

Ando en busca del diagrama de un TV Mitsubishi Mod. CS-35207, si acaso alguien lo tuviera se los voy a agradecer.

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola

una pregunta sobre estos diagramas ¿cual es el correcto el A o el B?


----------



## DOSMETROS

A .                                                                            . .


----------



## el-rey-julien

el B mal     .                                                       .
para el A exite este que ya incluye el zener





los dos están bien


----------



## mcrven

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A .                                                                            . .





el-rey-julien dijo:


> el B mal     .                                                       .
> para el A exite este que ya incluye el zener
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1KIwZrxSy6A/TOGPOD0oXeI/AAAAAAAAAgI/ArvwrL-wUO0/s320/MOSFET.jpg
> los dos están bien



Disculpen ambos dos, el diagrama correcto es el A. El diodo conectado a R-gate *debe ser un zener* y se coloca allí para limitar la tensión Vg-max. El diodo de protección instalado entre D-S puede ser de cualquier tipo: silicio normal, hi-recovery o schottky.


----------



## el-rey-julien

primero puse A luego edite el mensaje y puse b ,confundido me dejo ese esquema,
gracias por aclararlo ¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parece pregunta de examen


----------



## el-rey-julien

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece pregunta de examen



nomas que no hay escuelas para gatos-electricos


el-rey-julien dijo:


> el B mal     .                                                       .
> 
> *los dos están bien*


por otro lado la ultima edicion de hace 11 horas al final dice que los dos estan bien ,eso es porque estaba confundido y como siempre su majestad tiene la razon,jajaja


----------



## Don Plaquetin

es complicado, es valido porque a mi se me generaron varias hipótesis y ambas dan que las 2 son correctas por eso preguntaba...





mcrven dijo:


> Disculpen ambos dos, el diagrama correcto es el A. El diodo conectado a R-gate *debe ser un zener* y se coloca allí para limitar la tensión Vg-max. El diodo de protección instalado entre D-S puede ser de cualquier tipo: silicio normal, hi-recovery o schottky.



 pero el diodo en el diagrama A (el zenner) esta de D a S


----------



## DOSMETROS

Entre D y S iría un díodo rápido si el mosfet está interrumpiendo una bobina , ya que podemos tener picos de *-30* veces V , un zener ahí protegería de no superar la Vds pero para eso se elige uno que supere la tensión de alimentación  , aunque el zener también conduce en directa , así que si es lo suficiéntemente rápido también serviría para lo inductivo .

GS *siempre* debe ser protegido por un zener , a menos que el circuito esté accionado por 12 V y no haya riesgos de "ruido eléctrico" (entiéndase picos que superen Vgs) , que se yo , supongamos dimmerizandoleds . . . 

Ahora noto que había puesto A ?   :loco:


----------



## Don Plaquetin

aja, yo pensé que el A esta bien un porque el zenner protege el D-S y el diodo a G esta para que C trabaje. y no es necesario un zenner sino un simple diodo de señal


----------



## Quichi

Hola Drekc
Necesito el manual o diagrama para reparar una fuente Tektronix modelo PS281 ya probé con el PS280/283 pero son completamente diferentes.

Ojala puedas ayudarme gracias.


----------



## Emagi

necesito el diagrama de un equipo antiguo marca "Serie Dorada" modelo FH-R65.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Micro81

Astharoth dijo:


> Hola
> Si alguien tiene el diagrama de un televisor IRT modelo CTK2100US u otro diagrama de los televisores IRT, se lo agradeceria muchisimo.



Acà subo el diagrama de este Tv espero te sea de utilidad. Saludos!


----------



## zindyta

Hola. Por favor, alguien tiene el diagrama del Fender Frontman 65 r  para descargar en pdf. No veo nada en jpg. Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

zindyta dijo:


> Hola. Por favor, alguien tiene el diagrama del Fender Frontman 65 r  para descargar en pdf. No veo nada en jpg. Gracias!


¿ Será este ?


----------



## hellfire4

zindyta dijo:


> Hola. Por favor, alguien tiene el diagrama del Fender Frontman 65 r  para descargar en pdf. No veo nada en jpg. Gracias!



Espero que sea lo que busca colega 


Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Será este ?



Diría que coincidimos con los mensajes XD


----------



## Macho juan

drekc dijo:


> Con el simple hecho de aprender y aprender, me pongo a disposición de ustedes con la finalidad de compartir algún diagrama que necesiten solo respondan con marca y modelo del equipo, si lo tengo con mucho gusto se los hago llegar.
> 
> saludos


Hola me podría facilitar el manual de servicio de un LG 50PN450B-ZA y el de Panasonic viera TH-46PZ80EA te lo agradecería muchas gracias!!


----------



## hellfire4

Macho juan dijo:


> Hola me podría facilitar el manual de servicio de un LG 50PN450B-ZA y el de Panasonic viera TH-46PZ80EA te lo agradecería muchas gracias!!



El del lg estaría aca el SM, aunque en una resolución algo baja (no es gratuito), pero se puede leer, los diagramas está a partir de la pag 16.
LG 50PN4503-ZA / 50PN450B-ZA (CHASSIS:PD31A) Service Manual

El Chasis:
CHASSISD31A

Con ese dato, se puede hallar modelos similares, que tienen los mismos diagramas.

Con esta página, (luego de realizar una captura), puedes tratar de agrandar la imagen, cosa que se vea mas el diagrama.
waifu2x


----------



## hellfire4

Este otro manual de servicio, aunque no sea el mismo modelo de LG, tiene el
CHASSIS:      PD31A  (y está vez lo separo, para que no me aparezca el emoji )



sobre el Panaphonic

*Panasonic Panasonic TH-46PY80PA TH-46PZ80BA TH-46PZ80EA*

CHASSIS:     GPF11DE

dejo enlace de:
PANASONIC TH-46PY8P TH-46PZ8B TH-46PZ8E CHASSIS GPF11DE 

Elektrotanya for electronics experts

Ese service manual contiene el mismo chassis, aún sin ser los mismos modelos.
Un dato muy útil eso de los chassis, que el Rey me enseño .


----------



## hellfire4

Adjunto esta vez, cosa de que este más a mano, el de Panasonic de CHASSIS:         GPF11DE


----------

